# Onyxia kommt zurück in Patch 3.2.2!



## maniac-kun (13. August 2009)

> She has lurked in her lair and done battle with the many brave adventurers who travelled to that familiar location over the years. Now, in honor of the World of Warcraft 5-year anniversary, the dreaded brood mother Onyxia is being revamped to make a return to the forefront of Azeroth, as part of our big plans for the upcoming 3.2.2 content patch.
> 
> This permanent update to Onyxia will convert the dungeon into 10- and 25-player modes. We will be adding new items to Onyxia&#8217;s loot table that have the same model as some of the classic loot from this dungeon, like Tier 2 helms, with stats updated to match the current level of content. There will be a special new item too: a normal drake-sized 310% speed flying mount modeled after Onyxia herself called an Onyxia Broodling. We will also be updating the encounter mechanics to be more fitting for modern raiding, but we can guarantee players will get to experience the frightening horror of deep breaths once again.
> 
> ...


http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/19110028331...er-returns.html

Für die Leute die kein Englisch können: Onyxia kommt als lvl 80 encounter in einer 10/25er Version mit Patch 3.2.2 um 5 Jahre WoW zu feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manconi (13. August 2009)

oh man -.-


----------



## BleaKill (13. August 2009)

Kommt irgendwie etwas plötzlich und unerwartet.


----------



## Happyhunti (13. August 2009)

sollte aber schon  paar neue Sachen drauf ham. Die 60er Version nur mit staerkeren angriffen und mehr hp waeren ja net so das Gelbe vom ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deah1 (13. August 2009)

njaaa aaalso wenn die schwierig wird is ja schön und gut
aber ansonsten würd ich ma sagen noch so ne kopie à la naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne spass beiseite ich denke es ist ganz schön, den spielern, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind mal etwas "oldschool" näherzubringen.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (13. August 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?  wie geil onyxia hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf 80 nice ide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das mit t2 im neuen style versteh ich nicht genau


----------



## deah1 (13. August 2009)

Happyhunti schrieb:


> sollte aber schon  paar neue Sachen drauf ham. Die 60er Version nur mit staerkeren angriffen und mehr hp waeren ja net so das Gelbe vom ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nja also die neuen alten bosse waren jez auch net gaanz gleich^^


----------



## Raqill (13. August 2009)

Hoffentlich nur n Witz. D:


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. August 2009)

so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich ma wieder von ony gegrillt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (13. August 2009)

nice =)


----------



## Feindflieger (13. August 2009)

Geil, Bossrecycling -.-

Naja, es ist wenigstens Ony 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (13. August 2009)

Einfach nur arm. Ein endlos abgefarmter und auswendig gelernter Encounter kommt zurück. So arm.

PS: Wenns wie beim "Comeback" von Naxx läuft, muss man eh keinen Monitor und auch keine Maus besitzen. Man rollt einfach regelmässig mit seinem Gesicht über die Tastatur und schaltet zumindest den Monitor zum Looten wieder an.


----------



## Fuuton (13. August 2009)

In PdC Hero/non kann man auch gegen Ony kämpfen, zwar nur die illusion.
Komm grad nicht aufn Namen


----------



## Die Todeskrallen Michá (13. August 2009)

Klingt nach einer guten Idee, würd mir gefallen auf 80 Ony mal zu killen...besonders da ich erst mit erscheinen von BC zu WoW gestoßen bin.
Aber soweit ich das mitbekomme habe wird dann die "Alte" version von Ony nicht mehr erreichbar sein so wie bei Naxx...ob das so gut is :/


----------



## Piposus (13. August 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer guten Idee, würd mir gefallen auf 80 Ony mal zu killen...besonders da ich erst mit erscheinen von BC zu WoW gestoßen bin.
> Aber soweit ich das mitbekomme habe wird dann die "Alte" version von Ony nicht mehr erreichbar sein so wie bei Naxx...ob das so gut is :/


Dein "Problem". Ich will lieber was Neues. Achja, was Neues, was nicht 1st Try umfällt wie jetzt mit 3.2!


----------



## EisblockError (13. August 2009)

Lol, das wird lustig, hoffe aber die wird nicht so einfach wie zu 60er Zeiten und ja nicht so einfach wie Naxx, denn die Ausrede "jeder soll es sehen" kann ja nicht gehen weil wir 2 Jahre dazu Zeit hatten^^


----------



## Ollimua (13. August 2009)

Wirds nicht. Wenn ihr den Text lesen würdet und nicht nur die Überschrift. Da steht: "We will also be updating the encounter mechanics to be more fitting for modern raiding"


----------



## Mofeist (13. August 2009)

langsam wirds einfach nur noch lächerlich. Naxx hat mich schon leicht angenervt und jetzt Ony .. ok naxx noch verständlich nur wenige gesehen aber Ony war farm.. bei ziemlich vielen Raids


----------



## Piposus (13. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Wirds nicht. Wenn ihr den Text lesen würdet und nicht nur die Überschrift. Da steht: "We will also be updating the encounter mechanics to be more fitting for modern raiding"


Was für mich Folgendes heisst: "Fitting for teh ultimate facerolling!"


----------



## EisblockError (13. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Wirds nicht. Wenn ihr den Text lesen würdet und nicht nur die Überschrift. Da steht: "We will also be updating the encounter mechanics to be more fitting for modern raiding"




Ich hab den Text gelesen und trozdem heisst das nicht dass es nicht dass es vllt doch so einfach wird, nur halt anders einfach...


/DerKlugscheisserwurdeklugeschissen\


----------



## Pacster (13. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> langsam wirds einfach nur noch lächerlich. Naxx hat mich schon leicht angenervt und jetzt Ony .. ok naxx noch verständlich nur wenige gesehen aber Ony war farm.. bei ziemlich vielen Raids




Blizz wird dich nicht zwingen sie zu besuchen. Letztlich kriegst du nen zusätzlichen 80er raid zwischen 2 Inhaltspatches...womit man die Langeweile sicher etwas mindern kann.
Das einzige was mich daran nervt ist das es zwischenzeitlich für 80er schon wieder 150k Instanzen gibt und einige gar nicht oder kaum noch gegangen werden weil es einfach zu viele sind(das ist allerdings ein Luxusproblem, das die Spieler in HdRO, WAR oder AoC vermutlich nur zu gerne hätten).


----------



## Doonna (13. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> langsam wirds einfach nur noch lächerlich. Naxx hat mich schon leicht angenervt und jetzt Ony .. ok naxx noch verständlich nur wenige gesehen aber Ony war farm.. bei ziemlich vielen Raids


 man grad deswegen, gute alte ony wieder zum raiden, da gibts jetzt eig. nix was man zu meckern SUCHEN kann. manmanman


----------



## Thug (13. August 2009)

Yo, auch gerade gelesen. Fragen uns im Ventrilo  wie die Idioten von Blizzard das Storytechnisch erklären wollen dass man gegen die alte Dame wieder fighten kann?! 
Ach halt, die Story ist ja eh schon versaut...

so far

Thug


----------



## Lich Dragon (13. August 2009)

Erst wollen alle das Alter Content neu aufgelegt wird.
Und jertzt heulen alle weil das was sie wollten passiert?
Epic Fail!


----------



## leckaeis (13. August 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Erst wollen alle das Alter Content neu aufgelegt wird.
> Und jertzt heulen alle weil das was sie wollten passiert?
> Epic Fail!



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.

DAS beweist mal wieder das die WoW-Community nichts anderes ist, als ein kleines Kind das Schokolade will. Gibt man ihm die Schokolade nicht, quängelt es rum. Gibt man ihm die Schkolade wird es sie essen, fett werden und dann DARÜBER quängeln.



Sucht euch einfach ein anderes Spiel wenn ihr wirklich alles scheiße findet, was Blizzard macht.


----------



## EisblockError (13. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
> 
> DAS beweist mal wieder das die WoW-Community nichts anderes ist, als ein kleines Kind das Schokolade will. Gibt man ihm die Schokolade nicht, quängelt es rum. Gibt man ihm die Schkolade wird es sie essen, fett werden und dann DARÜBER quängeln.
> 
> ...




*hust*

Wer bitte will denn alten content ausser Buffed?

Ihr verwechselt da was mit "Classic WoW" und nicht alte Bosse wieder treffen.

DAS beweist die WoW Community ist wie ein kleiner Klugscheisser, welcher immer alles besser wissen muss, auch wenn er keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Möp der Möpper (13. August 2009)

Wenn es mit Ony stimmt dann denke ich das zwar Ony recycelt wird aber es wird sie denke ich dann als Glutwyrm geben (bzw als untote schwarzdrachen
Version)   WÜrde ich gar net so schlecht finden weil ja Arthas alles tote als untode wiederbelebt (bzw als geißel) Und somit würde es auch zum content passen

Denke aber das es wieder eine erarschung ist weil wie mit Gostcrowler mit den 31 bossen um uns auf trap zu halten damit solche threads wie HIER <----
ENtstehen naja mal sehen obs war ist sehen wir ja im laufe der tage ....


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (13. August 2009)

Happyhunti schrieb:


> sollte aber schon  paar neue Sachen drauf ham. Die 60er Version nur mit staerkeren angriffen und mehr hp waeren ja net so das Gelbe vom ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich vermute es wird so sein , außer dass anstatt den brutlingen dann Jormungars ankommen , onyxia anstatt feuer , eis spuckt und sie aussieht wie ne kreuzung aus Kalecgos und Malygos .. lol xD

ne mal scherz beiseite

blizz fällt einfach nichts mehr ein hab ich das gefühl....

jetzt vergewaltigen sie sogar die Retro raid encounter .. omfg


die grund idee dahinter ist zwar gut, aber meiner meinung nach falsch angegangen.


----------



## sp4rky (13. August 2009)

Die Leute die "Classic WoW" wollen sind damit ja wieder nicht zufrieden, warum über ein Stück vom Kuchen freuen wenn man doch den Ganzen fordern kann.
Endlich wieder Onyxia, ist doch toll :-)

P.S: Sind das dann eigentlich die Leute die Schallplatte hören? Wär logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. August 2009)

Hat wohl niemand geahnt^^

"ich freu mich drauf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waidowai (13. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich hab den Text gelesen und trozdem heisst das nicht dass es nicht dass es vllt doch so einfach wird, nur halt anders einfach...
> 
> 
> /DerKlugscheisserwurdeklugeschissen\




Nochmal auf Deutsch? 

/DerKugscheisserdesKlugscheisserswurderechtschreibgeflamt\


----------



## AtheistIV (13. August 2009)

naja erstmal abwarten ob das nicht auch wieder ein scherz war so wie eiskronenzidadelle mit 31 bossen^^


----------



## Silanas (13. August 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwie etwas plötzlich und unerwartet.



War das beim offiziellen 3.2 nicht auch so? Normal wurde es irgendwie angekündigt, aber nein... schwupps, war der Patch da..

*snüff*


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (13. August 2009)

Auf der einen Seite denke ich mir "He cool Onyxia auf 80"
Auf der anderen "Hmm ja schön die is ja auch nur aufgewährmt"


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

Finds doof, man hat somit keine Gelegenheit mehr sein T2 zu komplementieren wenn man nen neuen Char anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (13. August 2009)

hmm ony
deep breath inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (13. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Wer bitte will denn alten content ausser Buffed?
> 
> ...



Du hast wohl vor paar Wochen/Monate die Foren von Blizzard vergessen anzuklicken.

Da wollten die Leute selbst die Todesmine auf Lvl70/80 angepasst haben damit es sich lohnt die alten Instanzen wieder zu besuchen.

Da wollten die Leute eine Instanz mit Hogger & Co. (Hogger, Cleef u.s.w. haben ja nu einen Auftritt in Prüfung der Champions)

Jetzt macht das Blizzard und die Leute motzen wieder....


----------



## Dabow (13. August 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich ? Ich freu mich riesig ! Ich habe Onyxia geliebt. Damals war Sie zu 60er Zeiten schon mein Lieblings Encounter ,,, daran hat sich bist heute nichts geändert. Hoffentlich patchen Sie sie, jedoch nicht komplett aus dem Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich besuch die alte Dame auch heute mal ganz gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Wer bitte will denn alten content ausser Buffed?
> 
> ...


viele leute wollten die alten inis als "hc" inis haben das war schon zu bc zeiten so und hält immer noch an.
Das die Buffed Com ein Klugscheißer ist merkt man ja an dir besonders gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (13. August 2009)

AtheistIV schrieb:


> naja erstmal abwarten ob das nicht auch wieder ein scherz war so wie eiskronenzidadelle mit 31 bossen^^




naja das mit den 31 bossen wäre garnicht so unrealstisch gewesen und wenn man sich den ganzen thread durchgelesen hätte anstatt nur dem einen bluepost, dann hätte man sich auch denken können, dass ghostcrawler nur nen scherz gemacht hat.

naja ansonsten zu onyxia.

die neue instanz und der neue raid den wir haben dient ja jetzt ersteinmal einen schnell auszustatten, damit man ulduar gehen kann und den neuen raid sehen kann. in 4 wochen (der patch ist ja schon ne woche drauf) werden die hardmodes freigeschaltet und dann ist auch ersteinmal für die großen pro gilden die luft raus und für die normalen spieler ein oder zwei monate später dann auch und dann haben wir auch schon november und den 5. geburtstag von wow und blizzard muss dann sowieso etwas neuen content nachschieben und da wirklich neuer content sehr aufwendig ist, wird einfach mal wieder auf die community gehört und ein alter beliebter encounter wiederbelebt.

dass sich jetzt leute beschweren verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. vor ein paar wochen gab es monate lang immer wieder threads wo gefordert wurde, doch aus den alten instanzen neue zu machen oder levelunabhängig zu machen, dass man da zwar vom designe immer die selben items bekommt, aber je nach level die stats besser werden und der schwierigkeitsgrad sich dem level anpasst oder einfach nur die instanzen für lvl 80 umgestalltet und genau das wird jetzt gemacht und alle beschweren sich. und wollten nicht sowieso viele das alte t2 designe wieder haben weil das so viel besser aussah? und wenn onyxia wirklich so leicht werden sollte, dann werden ja bald nen 310% flugmount haben, was es wahrscheinlich dann für den hardmode gibt.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (13. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich hab den Text gelesen und trozdem heisst das nicht dass es nicht dass es vllt doch so einfach wird, nur halt anders einfach...
> 
> 
> /DerKlugscheisserwurdeklugeschissen\



ja geil!!!
Ich kann mich noch gut an früher erinnern als wir sie im anschluß an mc immer angingen. f*ck*ng 50 DKP minus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. August 2009)

Destructix schrieb:


> Jetzt macht das Blizzard und die Leute motzen wieder....


Das ist halt das Problem in der Com.
VIele sagen:
ich hab Sunwell gar nich gesehn, macht die Inis so das wir sie allle sehen können.
und? blizzard hats gemacht
und? die hälfte der läute motzen das das alles viel zu einfach sei (was es nicht ist)
die leute wollen nciht so bute power rangers sets wie zu bc und sie sollen einheitlicher sein.
und? blizzard hats gemacht
und? alle leute heulen rum weil blizzard "keine idden" mehr hat....
und genauso ist es auch diesmal!

Die Com lernt einfach nich zu schätzen was blizz da macht.
Aber das Promlem is ja schon länger bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Numbe (13. August 2009)

Also ich freue mich auch, Ony hat mir damals schon immer sehr gefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

More Dots inc!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kramt wieder den remix von der Wipe-Animation raus*


----------



## Mitzy (13. August 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Yo, auch gerade gelesen. Fragen uns im Ventrilo  wie die Idioten von Blizzard das Storytechnisch erklären wollen dass man gegen die alte Dame wieder fighten kann?!
> Ach halt, die Story ist ja eh schon versaut...
> 
> so far
> ...



Arthas hat Onyxia wiederbelebt, weil er mit Deathwing gemeinsame Sache macht, und nun hauen wir uns mit Onyxia, die uns am Ende verraten wird, dass Deathwing noch lebt, und wir Ihn bald begegnen!
*räusper*


Also, ich finde die Änderung geil. Ich wäre auch dafür, dass mit dem Kern, oder den Blackwinglair zu machen! Das waren richtig geile Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst wenn es nur vom lvl her angepasst wäre, es machte trotzdem Laune, und ich kann´s mir nur schön vorstellen.


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Also, ich finde die Änderung geil. Ich wäre auch dafür, dass mit dem Kern, oder den Blackwinglair zu machen! Das waren richtig geile Instanzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dagegen hätte ich auch nichts, wenn sie die 60er Inis nicht entfernen würden. So ists einfach nur _scheisse_


----------



## Ahothep (13. August 2009)

Erstmal zum Zum Thema: Ich finds toll einen Endcounter aus der Recycling-Tonne zu holen weil auch endlich die neuen Spieler mal was davon haben die diesen tollen Boss nicht sehen konnten oder mit 80 zu zweit gelegt haben was für keinen eine wirklich herausforderung ist.

*Jetzt zu den Jammerlappen von euch*

Ist schon jämmerlich arm darüber zu motzen das Blizzard alte Endcounter nochmal updatet. Ist ja nicht so als wenn sie nur alten Endcounter updaten und nichts neues bringen. Und wenn es euch nicht passt, dann geht halt nicht rein.

Aber alle die hier meckern halten sich eh anscheinen für Propheten, Götter, und Alleswissende Überwesen und wenn es nach ihnen geht, wäre WoW schon längst tot. Solche Leute wie ihr waren damals mit Glaskugel auf nem Jahrmarkt gewesen und nen paar wochen später zum glück auf nem scheiterhaufen. Wenn ich hier so manchen Beiträge lese muss ich unweigerlich an die Bildzeitung denken die genauso einen Schund wie die meisten hier verfasst.

Und jetzt rufe ich alle dazu auf die meckern. Bitte erstellt ein MMO wo ihr nicht wie bei WoW 10 Millionen Kunden habt, sondern nur 100.000 und versucht es mal allen recht zu machen. Von diesen 100.000 werden nämlich 1000 Meckern. Von diesen 1000 halten sich 10 für Götter und Propheten wie ihr und sagen den Untergang eures Spiels an. 

Ich hab lang über die Dummheit anderer weggesehen aber das nimmt hier Formen an, das ist unglaublich!

Statt zu meckern solltet ihr mal lieber froh sein das ihr so viel Content umsonst zu dem gekauften Addon bekommt. Ich kenne einige MMO's wo man für neuen Content immer zahlen musste, aber selbst da hab ich nicht gemeckert und hab einfach nicht bezahl und meine Konsequenzen draus gezogen und es beendet.


----------



## Ahothep (13. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dagegen hätte ich auch nichts, wenn sie die 60er Inis nicht entfernen würden. So ists einfach nur _scheisse_



Naja einerseits gebe ich dir recht, aber andererseits. Wer geht noch in 60er Inis?

Aber um sich frei Entscheiden zu können hast du recht, dann sollte es so eine Art Unteroption geben wie "nonhero/ hero" einfach nur "60er Version/ 80erVersion". Könnte mir gut vorstellen das Blizzard das so macht, oder Onyxia bekommt einen gänzlich neuen Standort irgendwo.


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Erstmal zum Zum Thema: Ich finds toll einen Endcounter aus der Recycling-Tonne zu holen weil auch endlich die neuen Spieler mal was davon haben die diesen tollen Boss nicht sehen konnten oder mit 80 zu zweit gelegt haben was für keinen eine wirklich herausforderung ist.
> 
> *Jetzt zu den Jammerlappen von euch*
> 
> ...



Wo sind recyclete Bosse Content?


----------



## Ahothep (13. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wo sind recyclete Bosse Content?



Für neue Spieler die vor einem Jahr erst angefangen haben schon und du beziehst dich nur auf Onyxia, vergisst dabei aber Ulduar, PDC, neue Rezepte usw. Oder wusstest du von vornerein das diese kommen werden?


----------



## Werfloh (13. August 2009)

Vielleicht bleibt die "alte" Onyxia ja in ihrer Höhle auf Kalimdor hocken, während die "neue"( wiederbelebte, untote was weiß ich^^) Onyxia per Portal unterm Wyrmruhtempel erreichbar ist. Wäre für mich zumindest vorstellbar. Dann könnte ich mir auch schon vorstellen wer vielleicht irgendwann das dritte Portal bewohnen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds zumindest top, dass ein alter Boss eingebaut wird, den ich zumindest noch nicht kenne,  da ich erst mit BC angefangen habe.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2009)

ich mochte Ony damals und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal wieder mit mehr Leuten als mir alleine gegen sie antreten könnte. Top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (13. August 2009)

War ja nur ne frage der zeit .....
Erst null einfallsreichtum bei dem t9 set und jetzt wird halt mal wieder nen uralt boss raus gekramt und auf neu getrimmt.

naja ich finds nicht so toll aber ist halt nur meine meinung


----------



## Waldmond (13. August 2009)

Alle schreien immer nach einem old-shool server weil damals ja alles besser war, dann wird mal was ala old-shool eingeführt und schon geht das gemecker wieder los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (13. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> langsam wirds einfach nur noch lächerlich. Naxx hat mich schon leicht angenervt und jetzt Ony .. ok naxx noch verständlich nur wenige gesehen aber Ony war farm.. bei ziemlich vielen Raids


Klar war Ony auf Farmstatus – *nachdem* man MC clear hatte und nur noch wegen dem T2 Hut und den Drachenschuppen für den Ony Umhang reinging. Vorher, mit blauem T0/Dire Maul Equip war das alles andere als Farm ! Das war ein für die damalige Zeit relativ anspruchsvoller Kampf. 3 Phasen, Welpen, Schwanzschläge, Feueratem, deep breath… da ging schon was. Stell dir Ony mit dem gleichen Kampfablauf wie damals, einfach nur mit mehr HP und mehr Schaden vor und ich garantiere dir dass ein großer Teil der heutigen „LoL 5k dps, Alder“ – Spieler ganz ordentlich abkacken würde.


----------



## Poserritter (13. August 2009)

deah1 schrieb:


> ........
> ne spass beiseite ich denke es ist ganz schön, den spielern, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind mal etwas "oldschool" näherzubringen.




Schwachsinn, wenn du das oldschool nennen willst dann aber mit elend langer Questreihe
Onyxia wird nicht mehr sein für "spielern, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind " als irgendein Drache, der Epix lootet. Wer sich mit "oldschool" befassen will, tut das eh und braucht sowas nicht.

Bin gespannt, was da abgeht, wo und mit welcher Begründung Onyxia aus der Versenkung geholt wird. Was zur Hölle macht Prestor in der WotLK? Wird das Ereignis deshalb in Azeroth stattfinden?

Ich freu mich drauf aber


Waldmond schrieb:


> Alle schreien immer nach einem old-shool server weil damals ja alles besser war, dann wird mal was ala old-shool eingeführt und schon geht das gemecker wieder los...


oldschool is das nicht. Onyxia is Onyxia und ich denke mal, 90% aller Spieler kennen sie. Da is nix oldschool, wenn sie mal wieder auftaucht. Ich glaub, sowas nennt man sentimental oder wenn man will auch einfallslos.
Ich freu mich drauf, wie gesagt. Onyxia war schon immer down^^ und ich hoffe, ich muss nich tanken.


----------



## Hastemal (13. August 2009)

An Alle die hier wieder meckern.
Das soll ein Fun Raid im Retro style sein zum Geburtstag von WoW
Betrachtet es doch mal als nette idee neueeren Spielern Ony noch ma zu zeigen und an die seid beginn spielenden Leute ein nette abwechslung und ein bissle Retro. 
Ihr dürft auch net vergessen das 3.2.2 ja kein wirklicher großer content patch mit eigentlich neuer inni is sondern nur nen zwischen patch.


----------



## villain (13. August 2009)

Happyhunti schrieb:


> sollte aber schon  paar neue Sachen drauf ham. Die 60er Version nur mit staerkeren angriffen und mehr hp waeren ja net so das Gelbe vom ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja ..sooo einfach war es dann ja doch nicht, sie umzulegen. ist wie bei jedem boss - wenn alle die taktik kapiert hatten und befolgten, dann war es leicht.

aber mit ihrem erneuten auftauchen sollte sie doch schon neue fähogkeiten mitbringen - wäre ja sonst langweilig.


----------



## Gnorfal (13. August 2009)

> PS: Wenns wie beim "Comeback" von Naxx läuft, muss man eh keinen Monitor und auch keine Maus besitzen. Man rollt einfach regelmässig mit seinem Gesicht über die Tastatur und schaltet zumindest den Monitor zum Looten wieder an.


so wie das jetzt schon 99% aller Spieler bei 100% der klassen machen....


----------



## :Manahunt: (13. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> /DerKlugscheisserwurdekluGeschissen\


----------



## Ardir (13. August 2009)

Juhu ich freu mich derbe drauf t2 sieht immer noch am geilsten aus (fürn schurke) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (13. August 2009)

Ardir schrieb:


> Juhu ich freu mich derbe drauf t2 sieht immer noch am geilsten aus (fürn schurke)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir tuen nur die armen Todesritter Leid, die dann wohl leider leer ausgehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omaleite (13. August 2009)

seltsam nur wie wenige hier englisch können
das beudetet es werden die modelle der bei ony verfügbaren t2 teile benutzt...nicht aber das ganze t2-oder steht da auch was von bwl ? hm ?


----------



## noizycat (13. August 2009)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Vielleicht bleibt die "alte" Onyxia ja in ihrer Höhle auf Kalimdor hocken, während die "neue"( wiederbelebte, untote was weiß ich^^) Onyxia per Portal unterm Wyrmruhtempel erreichbar ist. Wäre für mich zumindest vorstellbar. Dann könnte ich mir auch schon vorstellen wer vielleicht irgendwann das dritte Portal bewohnen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit der Lösung könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. Immerhin hat Blizz sie im Comic offiziell gekillt, wenn sie die Story nicht völlig verhauen wollen, muss etwas in der Art passieren ...


Ich freu mich drauf, die alte Dame etwas öfter zu besuchen. ^^


----------



## e-x-i (13. August 2009)

Wieso jammert eigentlich "fast" jeder?!

Ist doch toll so und wartet mal ab wie die es machen, natürlich könne die nicht alles perfekt machen, aber sie strengen sich an und das zählt.

Außerdem hat jemand die Nachricht gelesen?
Es gibt nen neues Flugmount das wie Ony aussieht, aber ließt ja eh keiner immer nur am motzen *lol*


----------



## Ardir (13. August 2009)

Omaleite schrieb:


> seltsam nur wie wenige hier englisch können
> das beudetet es werden die modelle der bei ony verfügbaren t2 teile benutzt...nicht aber das ganze t2-oder steht da auch was von bwl ? hm ?



 "es werden die modelle der bei ony verfügbaren t2 teile benutzt" kann genauso heißen das alle benutzt werden und warum sollt man nur ein paar teile benutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omaleite (13. August 2009)

Ardir schrieb:


> "es werden die modelle der bei ony verfügbaren t2 teile benutzt" kann genauso heißen das alle benutzt werden und warum sollt man nur ein paar teile benutzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil ony nur t2 kopf droppt, und aus dem grund weil der rest in bwl droppt-da steht ja nix von wegen t2 wird rausgepatcht.


----------



## Mitzy (13. August 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Naja einerseits gebe ich dir recht, aber andererseits. Wer geht noch in 60er Inis?
> 
> (…)



Hier, ich gehe 60er Inis. So MC zu zweit, Heiler und Tank- auch wenn man so nicht weit kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Waldmond schrieb:


> Alle schreien immer nach einem old-shool server weil damals ja alles besser war, dann wird mal was ala old-shool eingeführt und schon geht das gemecker wieder los...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manche verstehen scheinbar nicht, was mit oldschool gemeint ist, und reden gleich drauf los. Ich erkläre es dir also mal.
Old School heißt NICHT, einen Boss zu „reanimieren“ und dann sagen „Da ist was neues, friss oder stirb“, denn Old School besteht nicht aus Bossen, sondern allem drumherum- wobei das damalige farmen zum reiern war.
Das ist lediglich ein Boss, der reanimiert wird, und das war´s.

Old School an sich, kannst du nicht erklären. Old School musst du „sehen“, um es zu verstehen, wie ich finde.



e-x-i schrieb:


> (…)
> Außerdem hat jemand die Nachricht gelesen?
> Es gibt nen neues Flugmount das wie Ony aussieht, aber ließt ja eh keiner immer nur am motzen *lol*



Was geht mich ein mount an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mounts sind mir so lachs wie sonst was, ich habe 1 Flugmount aus BC, eines aus WotLK, und 1 „Boden“-mount. Was will ich mit mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e-x-i (13. August 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Was geht mich ein mount an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darum geht es ja nicht aber keiner erwähnt das also wohl auch nix gelesen xD


----------



## Kirimaus (13. August 2009)

Naja ich finds nett und weiß nicht was sich alle aufregen? Wie ich es
verstanden habe ist Ony mark 2 ja kein Boss der die Story oder sonst
was weiter führen soll. Sie ist einfach ein Geschenk von Blizz an seine
Spieler zum 5jährigem bestehen von WoW. Und die meisten "pissen"
sich hier an, gibt sone nette redens Art "Nem geschenkten Gaul schaut
man nicht ins Maul" merkt ihn euch mal ^^

ich freu mich drauf mal wieder ernsthaft mit der Dame zu Kämpfen.

P.S.

Naxx in 2 Version
Obsi in 2 Version
Archavon in 2 Version
Maly in 2 Version
Uldu in 2 Version
Champions in 2(4) Version

das sind jetzt schon mehr Raids als es in BC oder Classic je gab.


Ach ja und sich über zu leichte Bosse beschweren, aber vorher einen Guid zum
Boss lesen ist wie ein Spiel mit Lösungsbuch durch zu spielen und sich aufregen
das es zuleicht war.


----------



## bloodstar (13. August 2009)

ony is offiziel tot (siehe buch)


----------



## Lord Gama (13. August 2009)

sp4rky schrieb:


> Die Leute die "Classic WoW" wollen sind damit ja wieder nicht zufrieden, warum über ein Stück vom Kuchen freuen wenn man doch den Ganzen fordern kann.
> Endlich wieder Onyxia, ist doch toll :-)
> 
> P.S: Sind das dann eigentlich die Leute die Schallplatte hören? Wär logisch
> ...



Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu denen die C-WoW zurück wollen, aber ihr versteht glaube ich nicht was die wollen, oder? 

Denen gehts ned darum dass die alten Bosse wiederbelebt und auf 80 gesetzt werden. Es geht um 40 Mann Instanzen, um den Alten Content OHNE den neuen. 

Nichts mit: "Lass uns eben Naxx 25 clear machen damit der neue Mage noch von grün auf episch equipt ist und sofort mit nach Ulduar gehen kann"


Finde Onyxia auch ziemlich gut, aber als 80er? Naja, besser was altes neues, als garnix neues^^


----------



## Lord Gama (13. August 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Und die meisten "pissen"
> sich hier an, gibt sone nette redens Art "Nem geschenkten Gaul schaut
> man nicht ins Maul" merkt ihn euch mal ^^



Bist das Kind eines Entwicklers oder warum zahlst du nicht für WoW?^^


----------



## Kyanora (13. August 2009)

Hmm passt nur irgendwie nicht in die Geschichte...nochmal schwarzer Drachenschwarm? Hätten Sie lieber mal den roten oder grünen unter dem Wyrmruhtempel eingebaut...lieber was neues als was schon mal dagewesenes was eh wieder deckungsgleich mit früher sein dürfte und freeloot sowieso...


----------



## Resch (13. August 2009)

Ich finds schön. Ist wie ein Tribut an alte Zeiten, dann kommen mal die Erinnerungen von Früher wieder hoch. Mich freuts auf jeden Fall. Und für die die schon wieder heulen "Wuhu ein recycelter Boss"...ihr müsst ja nicht hingehen, aber die größten Heuler sind die ersten die drinnen sind.


----------



## Kyrador (13. August 2009)

Lest ihr die News eigentlich auch, bevor ihr postet?
In dem blue Post steht, dass es ein Geschenk an die Community für 5 Jahre WoW ist... ergo ist die Lore da (vermutlich) völlig irrelevant. HdZ3 war auch loretechnisch vollkommen sinnfrei (weil das nicht mit dem unendlichen Drachenschwarm zu tun hatte), denn sind alle begeistert rein, weil es eine Mission aus WC3 war.
Freut euch doch einfach, dass ein alter und liebgewonnener Encounter nochmal auflebt. Es wäre nur schön, wenn die 60er-Version weiter existieren würde, aber das wird woh nicht der Fall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirimaus (13. August 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Bist das Kind eines Entwicklers oder warum zahlst du nicht für WoW?^^



Das war darauf bezogen das dieser Boss wie ein Event ist, also etwas 
was nicht Story Technisch, also fürs Spiel eingebracht wird, sondern
nur für die Spieler als Bonbon.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. August 2009)

t2 pala kopf <3


----------



## Lord Gama (13. August 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Das war darauf bezogen das dieser Boss wie ein Event ist, also etwas
> was nicht Story Technisch, also fürs Spiel eingebracht wird, sondern
> nur für die Spieler als Bonbon.



Ja, aber du kriegst das ned umsonst, du zahlst für das Ganze. Wenn du es streng nimmst ist es PR, auch wenn sie es als "Dankeschön" deklarieren.


----------



## Sotham (13. August 2009)

Naja es ist doch noch nicht mal klar, wie das Event implementiert wird oder? Vielleicht wird es ja in die Höhlen der Zeit rein gepackt? Da wäre noch genug Platz und dem Konzept wäre geholfen. Onyxia könnte weiterhin in ihrer Höhle "leben" und man könnte die "neue" Onyxia ebenfalls bekämpfen. 

Vielleicht die jüngere, noch gemeinere Drachendame!

Bei Stratholme passts ja auch. Da interessiert es auch keinen, dass Stratholme vor seiner Vernichtung eine 78-80 Instanz ist und das vernichtete Stratholme dann nur für Level 58-60. 

Ich find es gar nicht schlecht, dass man das ändert, obwohl der Farmspott schon nicht schlecht war, für das bissel Arbeit.


----------



## gunny (13. August 2009)

oh wie geil die alte dame in neuen gewand (oder nich so neu ) ich hoffe das blizz sie ziemlich knackig macht so das sie wieder einer der beliebtesten bosse in wow wird 

vote vor nen re bwl raid auf 80 (will auch den rest von t2 haben mit neuen  stats)


----------



## Captain Mosh (13. August 2009)

Ich finds grandios, dass ich wieder gegen Ony kämpfen kann! Hab soviele Wipes mit der Dame erlebt bis sie mir Quel´Serar und den T2 Helm gegeben hat *zurückdenk*. Hachja... das waren noch Zeiten. 
Ich glaub, Ihr werdet Euch wundern wieviele Wipes der überarbeitete Deep Breath verursachen wird. Die ganzen Zocker, die Classic-WoW nicht kennen, wissen ja noch nicht was es damit auf sich hat ;-) und so richtig war ja nie bekannt, wann ein Deep Breath losgefeuert wird. 
Kurz gesagt: Ich freu mich drauf!

An die ganzen Rumheuler: Heult nicht rum!


----------



## schumii (13. August 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Einfach nur arm. Ein endlos abgefarmter und auswendig gelernter Encounter kommt zurück. So arm.
> 
> PS: Wenns wie beim "Comeback" von Naxx läuft, muss man eh keinen Monitor und auch keine Maus besitzen. Man rollt einfach regelmässig mit seinem Gesicht über die Tastatur und schaltet zumindest den Monitor zum Looten wieder an.




xD


----------



## HugoBoss24 (13. August 2009)

There will be a special new item too: a normal drake-sized 310% speed flying mount modeled after Onyxia herself called an Onyxia Broodling.

yeah wie geil! ich wollte schon immer ony als mount haben xD ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (13. August 2009)

Oja Ony das weckt Erinnerungen...

ich freu mich schon auf den Moment in dem der Rl im ts sagt: so Leute los gehts, weg vom Schwanz und lasst die Finger von den Eiern.           herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da ist ein Wipe schon eingebaut :-)


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> langsam wirds einfach nur noch lächerlich. Naxx hat mich schon leicht angenervt und jetzt Ony .. ok naxx noch verständlich nur wenige gesehen aber Ony war farm.. bei ziemlich vielen Raids


naja aber lieber ony als irgendein anderer beknackter drache mit einem anderen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würde mich aber eher über eine neue troll ini freuen... der haupttempel von gun drak is ja noch verschlossen...


----------



## HugoBoss24 (13. August 2009)

Kiffaerbse schrieb:


> Oja Ony das weckt Erinnerungen...
> 
> ich freu mich schon auf den Moment in dem der Rl im ts sagt: so Leute los gehts, weg vom Schwanz und lasst die Finger von den Eiern.           herrlich
> 
> ...




lol sone aussagen kenne ich auch noch xD


----------



## Albra (13. August 2009)

das problem ist weniger das man ony wiedersieht als eher der satz das sie an den aktuellen raidcontent angepasst wird.. dh sie wird in grund und boden kastriert bis sich die neulinge fragen was die alten hasen an ihr so toll fanden -.-
dh spätestens 2 tage nachm patch (wegen verlängerten wartungsarbeiten) ist sie schon down
das hat die alte dame wirklich nicht verdient


----------



## Evalor (13. August 2009)

Ich finde es nice das prebc wieder aufgemöbelt wird.wenn blizz jetzt noch anfängt alle alten inis als hc für 80er zu machen bin ich glöcklich und die schönen alten regionen würden auch mal wieder besiedelt werden.


----------



## Lord Gama (13. August 2009)

Evalor schrieb:


> Ich finde es nice das prebc wieder aufgemöbelt wird.wenn blizz jetzt noch anfängt alle alten inis als hc für 80er zu machen bin ich glöcklich und die schönen alten regionen würden auch mal wieder besiedelt werden.



Ich bin auch für Heroisieren (Was nen Wort) der alten Inis. nen heroischen 80er Edwin van Cleef töten.. hach wär das toll. Ich würde nackig auf den Tischen tanzen!


----------



## KodiakderBär (13. August 2009)

spitze:-)) ich freu mich das die alte dame  ihr comeback feiern darf^^ und ich hoff das der deep breath so richtig heiß wird*gg* damit die ganzen mimimi leute gut fdurchgegrillt werden un dann meckern wääähh die is doch  viel zu hart
am ehesten sollten die ony eh anur als 40man raid wiederbeleben damit die leute ma wirklich kapieren was es mit der damals aufsch hatte


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Kiffaerbse schrieb:


> Oja Ony das weckt Erinnerungen...
> 
> ich freu mich schon auf den Moment in dem der Rl im ts sagt: so Leute los gehts, weg vom Schwanz und lasst die Finger von den Eiern.           herrlich
> 
> ...


lol der klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (13. August 2009)

HEISST DAS WIEDER RESI FARMEN?

O.o wär ja mal wieder was mit der Resi zu machen bei den heutigen bossen braucht mans ja net wirklich. xD


----------



## j4ckass (13. August 2009)

Geile Sache, wollte die eh immer schonmal legen, aber bis November ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## nussy15 (13. August 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> das problem ist weniger das man ony wiedersieht als eher der satz das sie an den aktuellen raidcontent angepasst wird.. dh sie wird in grund und boden kastriert bis sich die neulinge fragen was die alten hasen an ihr so toll fanden -.-
> dh spätestens 2 tage nachm patch (wegen verlängerten wartungsarbeiten) ist sie schon down
> das hat die alte dame wirklich nicht verdient



ich finde das gefühl onyxia zu 10. zu töten nicht grad verlockend.
früher war das noch nen episches gefühl wo man mit 40ig man vor ihr stand.


----------



## Mitzy (13. August 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> (…)
> Naxx in 2 Version
> Obsi in 2 Version
> Archavon in 2 Version
> ...



Wenn du dann bedenkst, wie schnell du die Dinger durch kriegst…
Archavon, Maly und Obsi kriegst du ziemlich fix durch.
Naxx dauert da schon mal die ein oder andere Stunde.
Ulduar dauert schon länger.

„Damals“ hattest du wenigstens Karazhan- dauerte länger. Gruul und Magtheridon waren nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz.
Dann kam FdS und SSC, welche ziemlich lang brauchten.
BT -> lang
Sunwell -> lang (kA, war nie drinnen).

WotLK: 3 sehr kurze Inis, 1 mäßige, 1 längere (in der neuen Raid Ini war ich noch nicht, mangels Internet- deshalb schaue ich nicht darauf, wie lang sie geht), <2 oder 4 längere, oder was auch immer>
BC: 2 kurze Inis, 1 mäßige, 3 (4) längere.

Sicher, WotLK hat, dank „Wir machen die Ini auf hero und auf non hero“- Prinzip „mehr“ zu bieten, aber nicht das „mehr“, was einige viele gerne hätten.

Und Lösungsbücher bzw. guides… och… ich schreib lieber welche für bekannte *schmunzel* 



bloodstar schrieb:


> ony is offiziel tot (siehe buch)



Als ob „tot“ in WoW soviel heißt wie „kommt nich wieder“…


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich finde das gefühl onyxia zu 10. zu töten nicht grad verlockend.
> früher war das noch nen episches gefühl wo man mit 40ig man vor ihr stand.


*hust* zu dritt gekillt*hust*


----------



## Naarg (13. August 2009)

Ich wünschte, das ganze wäre 40 Mann und hätte Original Ecounterlänge (30 Min aufwärts)


----------



## nussy15 (13. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> *hust* zu dritt gekillt*hust*



mach doch nicht alles kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf 80ig/70ig oder 60ig?


----------



## Gartarus (13. August 2009)

Eigentlich hat man ony ja den Kopf abgeschlagen und ihn SW oder OG aufgehängt. Iwe sich davon erholt haben soll...


----------



## Achanjiati (13. August 2009)

Schade.
Aktives Content recycling.

Und wie Bornakk schon sagt: "Yes, it will no longer be possible to do the original version of this dungeon."
Ich hoffe das machen sie nicht auch noch mit den anderen alten Raid-Instanzen.


----------



## Kultini (13. August 2009)

Ony wer oder was ist das??? 
Genau diese Frage wurde mir gestern abend gestellt von jemanden der in Ulduar sehr von sich eingenommen war der gerademal 2% des gesamt Dmg im 10 raid gemacht hatt aber sich durch 6,8k Trashmob dps gefühllt hat als währe er Gott der Typ war sogar so drauf und meinte dem PM sagen zu müssen das es wichtiger sei das er die guten Itmes bekomme weil er dadurch dem Raid besser helfen kann als die Naxx 10ner equipten.

OoOo

Bitte Blizzard bringt mir Onyxia wieder schraubt ihre HP auf von mir aus 50 mio life, passt ihren Dmg an 80ger content an und bufft dern schaden nochmal um 50% gebt ihr noch ne vierte Phase wo sie sich in die olle verwandelt die sie immer beim könig von sw war gebt ihr in dieser Phase ihr volles leben zurück  und macht sie zum anspruchsvollsten Boss den wir je  gesehen haben. Macht sie zu einem reinen Movement Boss wo man minium 6k dps ständig machen muss das heist ja auch beim laufen.

Ich würde mich so freuen. Selbst wen ich selber dran scheitern sollte.

Und wisst ihr warum???


Weil ich dann sagen kann digger du kannst Old Ony nicht alleine legen und du schaffst es nicht New Ony zu legen mach den Pc aus und denk nochmal über deine Sichtweise der Dinge nach bevor du leute zulabers mit geistigem dünnschiss den du noch nicht einmal selber verstehst.


In diesem Sinne danke fürs zuhören euer Kulti


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> mach doch nicht alles kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


60 mit t3


----------



## Hubautz (13. August 2009)

Naja mit Sicherheit nicht mit Lvl 60 zu dritt gekillt, also uninteressant.

Was natürlich extrem cool wäre, wenn man ein neues, bzw. angepasstes Quel`Serrar schmieden könnte - wegen mir mit einer heftigen Questreihe davor. Das Ding hat immer noch einen der genialsten Styles.


----------



## Manolar (13. August 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Andersrum, ich denke er möchte sagen, dass es neue items im T2 style gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab an sich nichts dagegen, endlich mal wieder ony mit etwas "anspruch" xD 
Es sieht sehr danach aus als würde sich Blizz die Arbeit ganz schön leicht machen...einfach alten Content recyceln

Ich warte schon auf Zul Gurub hero! -.-


----------



## pixeljedi (13. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> 60 mit t3



guter witz....beweise?

labbern kann hier jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> *hust* zu dritt gekillt*hust*


Ich denke er redet davon, wenn sie auf das aktuelle Level Cap angepasst wird. Nicht jetzt. Das ist ja kein Problem sie nun zu dritt zu killen.
Aber da es ja heisst, sie wird auf die neuen Raids angepasst, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie auch eine 10er, eine 25er Version bekommt. Jeweils Heroisch, Hardmode und Ultra-Hardcore-Killer-Raid-Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Blizz, das ist lächerlich. Lösung: Einfach nur einen Modus einbauen und 40er Raids wieder einführen. Es ist schwer genug 40 Leute zusammen zu bekommen, zu koordinieren und den Content zu schaffen... da brauchen wir nicht tausen verschiedene skalierbare Schwierigkeitsgrade. (Ach ja... und dann Equip einfach droppen lassen... keine Marken oder ähnliches Gedöns... da steigt doch bald keiner mehr durch.)

Zum Thema selbst... ich persönlich finds auf der einen Seite ganz nett, dass Ony "neu aufgelegt" wird. Denn die Questreihen mit ihr sind nun eh dermassen beschnitten... irgendwie passts der Encounter nicht mehr so richtig in den 60er Bereich. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es aber auch schlecht, weil es einfach nur "aufgewärmt" wird und Ony eigentlich laut Lore tot ist.
Am elegantesten würde Blizz es so lösen, im 60er Bereich wieder schöne Questreihen drumrum stricken, sodass die alte Dame auch noch Besuch von einigen Twinks im 60er Bereich bekommt... weils einfach Spass macht. Und dann in einem anderen Encounter könnte man ja eine wiederbelebte Form (klar wirds langsam lächerlich mit den Wiederbelebungen... aber Blizz ist da drin ja schon Meister, also was solls?) auf aktuellem Level Cap anbieten. Keine Ahnung wie... vielleicht hat der Lichking sie wieder erweckt. Oder Deathwing, der ja mit Sicherheit noch kommen wird, hat eine Möglichkeit gefunden Ony und vielleicht auch ihren Bruder, wieder zu beleben und man trifft auf sie (gleichzeitig... har har...), bevor man Deathwing selbst gegenüber tritt. DAS fände ich noch interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Sucht euch einfach ein anderes Spiel wenn ihr wirklich alles scheiße findet, was Blizzard macht.



Ich kann gar nicht erwarten, das AION endlich kommt. Nicht weill ich den Asia-Müll spielen würde, sondern weil dann die Quengel-Kiddies uns wenigstens für 2-3 Monate ne Pause gönnen, bis sie wieder zu WoW zurückkommen.


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Und welchen Sinn macht das?
Einen Boss den man bereits besiegt hat verstärken und nochmal einführen? 
Wenn ihnen die Ideen ausgehen sollen sie es halt sein lassen, oder wollt ihr etwas nochmal nach RFA für Lvl80?


----------



## Konion (13. August 2009)

Also das mit Onyxia is geil aber neue items im t2 stil naja ich weiß net, mal schauen wie es wird!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die leute die hier ständig schreiben "Ich kann nicht erwarten, das AION kommt" usw., es nervt einfach nur noch.


----------



## Nexilein (13. August 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Ich will lieber was Neues. Achja, was Neues, was nicht 1st Try umfällt wie jetzt mit 3.2!



Warum spielst du dann WoW? War der erste Boss in MC, BWL, Kara, FdS oder SSC für Leute mit passendem Equip eine herrausforderung? NEIN


----------



## Konion (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht erwarten, das AION endlich kommt. Nicht weill ich den Asia-Müll spielen würde, sondern weil dann die Quengel-Kiddies uns wenigstens für 2-3 Monate ne Pause gönnen, bis sie wieder zu WoW zurückkommen.


Lol^^


----------



## Windelwilli (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht erwarten, das AION endlich kommt. Nicht weill ich den Asia-Müll spielen würde, sondern weil dann die Quengel-Kiddies uns wenigstens für 2-3 Monate ne Pause gönnen, bis sie wieder zu WoW zurückkommen.



du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> guter witz....beweise?
> 
> labbern kann hier jeder
> 
> ...


http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=34385


is zwar nicht unser video aber unsere inspiration gewesen


----------



## Severos (13. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Wirds nicht. Wenn ihr den Text lesen würdet und nicht nur die Überschrift. Da steht: "We will also be updating the encounter mechanics to be more fitting for modern raiding"



Du darfst nicht von den ganzen flamern hier erwarten, dass sie das englische lesen geschweige denn verstehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hauptsache mal drauflos geflamed und gut ist..
An sich keine schlechte Idee, mal abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Warum spielst du dann WoW? War der erste Boss in MC, BWL, Kara, FdS oder SSC für Leute mit passendem Equip eine herrausforderung? NEIN


doch ssc schon ... der wurde von den meißten ausgelassen ... resi farmen und so und alar war auch nicht ohne


----------



## Ceset (13. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Wirds nicht. Wenn ihr den Text lesen würdet und nicht nur die Überschrift. Da steht: "We will also be updating the encounter mechanics to be more fitting for modern raiding"



Das lässt leider im aktuellen Kontext befürchten, dass sie eher einfacher ist als früher.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass für Blizz das recycling einerseits praktisch ist, und sich andereseits Spieler, die erst in BC oder später zu WOW gestoßen sind, darüber freuen, den für sie ungenutzten Content zu spielen.
Aber für alle alten Hasen ist das leider nichts als aufgewärmte Kamellen von gestern.


----------



## Widock (13. August 2009)

Also ich hab mir hier nun nicht alles durchgelesen, aber..

..wie lässt sich begründen das Onyxia aufeinmal wieder auftaucht?


----------



## Knallfix (13. August 2009)

oh, ony kommt zurück ...
dann wird der wow klassiker ja wieder aktuell? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtvIYRrgZ04

MOAR DOTS!!
WELPS! 
*gg*


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

e-x-i schrieb:


> Wieso jammert eigentlich "fast" jeder?!



Weil sie Deutsche sind. Der Dreikampf "Jammern, Meckern & Beklagen" ist schon immer der Volkssport #1 bei uns gewesen.


----------



## el-boom (13. August 2009)

bin stark fürn encounter im nievau von Naxx pre tbc, aber ich glaube die zeiten sind vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> ony is offiziel tot (siehe buch)



"Tot zu sein heißt nich, das man sich vor der Arbeit drücken kann!" - Nekromant, Fantasy-Universum und Leichenrasse nach Belieben


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Das lässt leider im aktuellen Kontext befürchten, dass sie eher einfacher ist als früher.
> 
> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass für Blizz das recycling einerseits praktisch ist, und sich andereseits Spieler, die erst in BC oder später zu WOW gestoßen sind, darüber freuen, den für sie ungenutzten Content zu spielen.
> Aber für alle alten Hasen ist das leider nichts als aufgewärmte Kamellen von gestern.


das problem daran ist ja das sie früher auch nicht schwer war... war halt neben mc raideinstieg damals
das schwerste war die pre quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (13. August 2009)

Klingt doch toll.

Angepasster T2 Helm, coole Sache

Neues Pet im Briefkasten, auch nett.

Reitdrache, auch gut.

Wisst ihr, was noch fehlen würde ?

Eine neue Questreihe um überhaupt rein zu kommen und eine
neue Waffenquest.

Ich will mal wieder ein Schwert von Onys Feuer schmieden.

*Das* waren alles noch Quests... *Schwärm*


----------



## Ceset (13. August 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Heroisieren (Was nen Wort) der alten Inis. nen heroischen 80er Edwin van Cleef töten.. hach wär das toll. Ich würde nackig auf den Tischen tanzen!



Es wäre doch viel lustiger, wenn man die Spielerchars downsizen würde, statt die die NPC upgraden.
Dann steht man da auf einmal mit Items auf denen nicht 100 Ausdauer drauf ist, sondern 10 und die Waffen haben 60 dps statt 180. Man hat natürlich auch nur die Fähigkeiten vor Patch 2.0. Dann könnte man von Oldscoolraids sprechen, wenn man aufeinmal einen Boss nur noch legen kann, wenn der Tankkrieger seinen Stance-dance perfekt beherrscht.


----------



## Sonnyblack01 (13. August 2009)

Nice! 
Ich finds gut....Drachen und Feuer gehören halt nunmal zu WoW. Zu Classic zeiten fand ich den Blackrock und seine Instanzen immmer schon sehr gut gemacht ganz zu schweigen von den outdoor Drachen!! Die werden bestimmt auch noch ihr comeback feiern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

el-boom schrieb:


> bin stark fürn encounter im nievau von Naxx pre tbc, aber ich glaube die zeiten sind vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die waren genau die selben wie die im heutigen naxx...
ein problem war, das die leute aus bwl und mc einfach die größten MOVMENTKRPL alive waren. dazu kam das man einfach bwl und aq40 todfarmen musste um das richtige gear zu haben und soviel dmg wie möglich zu machen. von den mechaniken war es 100% gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (13. August 2009)

was für ein lächerlicher Versuch die Leute noch bei der Stange zu halten.... Bin ja gespannt was als nächstes kommt... MC 25er ? Oo 
Irgendwie sieht man schon mit 3.2 dass Blizzard langsam aber sicher die Ideen ausgehen....


----------



## Ceset (13. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> das problem daran ist ja das sie früher auch nicht schwer war... war halt neben mc raideinstieg damals
> das schwerste war die pre quest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So einfach war sie auch wieder nicht, vor allem nicht im Vergleich zu dem, was Blizz uns in Wotlk (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) vorsetzt.
Wenn ich mir da z.B. den 2. Boss aus dem Kollosseum anschaue.... lächerlich (und auch nur aus Archi und Supremus zusammen geklaut).


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> früher war das noch nen episches gefühl wo man mit 40ig man vor ihr stand.



Du warst nie mit 40 Mann da, sonst würdest Du nicht so'n Quark faseln. Alleine die 4-5 Stunden die man brauchte, um 40 Chars zusammenzutrommeln (von Zusammenhalten mal ganz zu schweigen) hat einem schon jeden Spaß verdorben. Also rede nicht von Dingen, die Du nur von Hörensagen kennst.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> So einfach war sie auch wieder nicht, vor allem nicht im Vergleich zu dem, was Blizz uns in Wotlk (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) vorsetzt.
> Wenn ich mir da z.B. den 2. Boss aus dem Kollosseum anschaue.... lächerlich (und auch nur aus Archi und Supremus zusammen geklaut).


ja der zweite boss lag first try.... die sollten schneller die hardmodes freischalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
was war an ony schwer?
Phase 1: weg vom schwanz ,mt heilen schaden machen bis phase 2 : tank und spank wie in ragefire
Phase 2: Tanks packen sich die adds werden weggebombt bzw zum eil gefocust der großteil läuft ony hinterher bzw castet weiter und stellt sich von zeit zu zeit an den rand bis ich glaub 40%: naja innovativ ist jetzt anders
Phase 3: phase 1 plus fear :O oha wie schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du warst nie mit 40 Mann da, sonst würdest Du nicht so'n Quark faseln. Alleine die 4-5 Stunden die man brauchte, um 40 Chars zusammenzutrommeln (von Zusammenhalten mal ganz zu schweigen) hat einem schon jeden Spaß verdorben. Also rede nicht von Dingen, die Du nur von Hörensagen kennst.


naja mit festen raidzeiten ging es.... obwohl wenn du versuchts freie termine für 40-50 leute zu finden ist nicht wirklich einfach.... und individuelle probleme gabs immer weshalb man fast immer mit einer halben stunde verspätung angefangen hat.
Ich hab EINMAL einen mc randomraid versucht zu organisieren..... danach nie wieder


----------



## neo1986 (13. August 2009)

nee oder??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du warst nie mit 40 Mann da, sonst würdest Du nicht so'n Quark faseln. Alleine die 4-5 Stunden die man brauchte, um 40 Chars zusammenzutrommeln (von Zusammenhalten mal ganz zu schweigen) hat einem schon jeden Spaß verdorben. Also rede nicht von Dingen, die Du nur von Hörensagen kennst.



4-5 Stunden ?

Also wir hatten jeden Die. Ony-Tag im Raid und der stand nach 20 Minuten vor ihr. 

Nach weiteren 20 Minuten gings dann in den BWL den Rest machen.

Random wäre ich da nie hin mit 40 Mann.

Aber TS war damals sowas von Cool.  

"Mehr DOTs"  "Mintestens 5 Minuten antanken lassen"

DAS war noch tanken.

Heute hat man eine maximale antankzeit von 50 Millisekunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belock (13. August 2009)

xD wenn man mal langeweile hat und sich das eqip der leutz anschaut wundert mich ja gar nichts mehr^^ alles zu einfach, jo wenn man nichmal alles verzaubern muß DANN ist das bestimmt so ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du warst nie mit 40 Mann da, sonst würdest Du nicht so'n Quark faseln. Alleine die 4-5 Stunden die man brauchte, um 40 Chars zusammenzutrommeln (von Zusammenhalten mal ganz zu schweigen) hat einem schon jeden Spaß verdorben. Also rede nicht von Dingen, die Du nur von Hörensagen kennst.


omfg!
sag jetzt bitte nicht, du hast 40 Leute zusammengesucht und bist dann mit Rdms nach MC & co gegangen?
Er sprach sicherlich nicht von Rdm Raids sondern von einer fest bestehenden Raidgemeinschaft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceset (13. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ja der zweite boss lag first try.... die sollten schneller die hardmodes freischalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Z.B. die Tatsache dass man ohne adäquate Feuerresi regelmäßig abgekratzt ist, weil man in die Lavaeruptionen gefeart wurde. Oder das ein einziger verpasster Stancewechsel des Tanks i.d.R. zum Tod des Heilerlagers geführt hat. Oder das es für Tanks viel schwieriger war, die Aggro der DDs zu halten als heute, und die DDs gleichzeitig sehr viel weniger Möglichkeit hatten ihre Aggro zu reduzieren (nix von wegen Irreführung, Schurkenhandel, Nuke it Baby)....
Vielleicht auch nur die Notwendigkeit dass man 30 von 40 Leuten brauchte, die eine Taktik umgesetzt haben, statt 10 von 25.


----------



## Grushdak (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du warst nie mit 40 Mann da, sonst würdest Du nicht so'n Quark faseln. Alleine die 4-5 Stunden die man brauchte, um 40 Chars zusammenzutrommeln (von Zusammenhalten mal ganz zu schweigen) hat einem schon jeden Spaß verdorben. Also rede nicht von Dingen, die Du nur von Hörensagen kennst.



Woher nimmst Du Dir das Recht selber so 'nen Queark zu faseln?!
Gefrustet, weil Du nie im 40er Raid warst?^^
Es gab genügend Möglichkeiten 40er Raids auf die Beine zu stellen - wennauch es sehr mühsam war.
Selber organisiert habe ich zwar keinen, doch warich  auch bei solchen Raids dabei.

_Und @ all, die meinen Ony wäre nur so 'n niedliches Schmusepet gewesen.
Die ersten Versuche waren schon schwer.
Wer das verneint, war nicht zu Classic-Zeiten bei ihr!_

bt.

Finde es nett, daß die Alte Lady wieder aufgepeppelt wird ...

Und jammert doch nicht immer gleich bei jeder - aber wirklich jeder - Ankündigung rum.
Bewerbt Euch bei Blizz, macht alles besser - oder gebt endlich Ruhe!


greetz


----------



## Cheaters (13. August 2009)

Was für eine Schei... :/
Die Alte wurde schon XX mal gelegt, und man hat auch dafür eine dementsprechende Belohnung erhalten... und jetzt steht die einfach mal so auf, als ob nix gewesen wäre :/


----------



## Achanjiati (13. August 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich will mal wieder ein Schwert von Onys Feuer schmieden.
> 
> *Das* waren alles noch Quests... *Schwärm*


Das kennen doch leider viele gar nicht mehr. Diese Questen die noch Tiefe hatten und auf die wirklch drauf hingearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Super PePe (13. August 2009)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> was für ein lächerlicher Versuch die Leute noch bei der Stange zu halten.... Bin ja gespannt was als nächstes kommt... MC 25er ? Oo
> Irgendwie sieht man schon mit 3.2 dass Blizzard langsam aber sicher die Ideen ausgehen....


du weisst doch was ... verrat uns was blizz plant 
wo es endet
und ob wir  es  noch erleben


----------



## Kindgenius (13. August 2009)

Die Belohnungen sind ja finde ich allesamt super, ausserdem müsstet ihr das doch gut finden, ihr wolltet unbedingt classic server, aber blizz wollte das nicht und jetzt heult ihr rum, weil die Classic Encounter modernisieren? Bekloppt? oO

WoW liegt eh schon längst im sterben, hat schon stolze 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber jetzt wollen die Leute halt was neues sehen! Ich persönlich wechsle eh zu Aion.


----------



## TBrain (13. August 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Was für eine Schei... :/
> Die Alte wurde schon XX mal gelegt, und man hat auch dafür eine dementsprechende Belohnung erhalten... und jetzt steht die einfach mal so auf, als ob nix gewesen wäre :/



...ah da hat jemand das Spielprinzip von WoW verstanden. Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (13. August 2009)

sorry doppelpost -.-


----------



## Bloodace (13. August 2009)

ich finds ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sie müsste wirklich neue attacken haben... die klassen haben ja auch noch attacken / spells 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mc wäre cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (13. August 2009)

Also ich finde die Idee klasse! Ony hat Style und ehrlich gesagt ist es doch ein wenig unwürdig für sie, daß sie heutzutage jeder Depp solo legen kann. Oder nicht?

Und alle, die meckern, sollten mal darüber nachdenken, was genau das bedeutet.
Laut Meldung kommt Ony mit Patch 3.2.2, also einem Zwischenpatch. Neuer Kontent kommt dann wieder mit 3.3. Es ist also nicht so, daß Ony recycelt wird, *anstatt* neuen Kontent zu liefern. Nein, sie kommt als Zusatz, als kleines Extraschmankerl zum 5. Geburtstag. Die Community bekommt dadurch also nichts weggenommen, oder vorgesetzt. Sie bekommt einfach nur noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, sich auszutoben, geschenkt, bevor mit 3.3 dann wieder etwas ganz neues, großes kommt.

Und wem das nicht gefällt, der muß ja weder in die Instanz gehen, noch seinen WoW-Account weiterspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und warum sollen denn nicht alte Sachen erneuert werden? Solange tatsächlich neuer Kontent nicht ausbleibt, spricht doch nichts dagegen. Die Spielwelt ist so groß und da wo mit Level 60 noch der Mob tobte, ist seit BC nur noch tote Hose. Diese Gebiete und Instanzen liegen also einfach nur brach und gammeln vor sich hin. Ab und zu kommen ein paar Leute vorbei, die mal eben schnell die Erfolge machen wollen, irgendetwas farmen oder Retro-Spaß haben. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist es nicht wirklich etwas unwürdig, wenn man Ony solo legt oder Ragnaros, Nefarian, C'Thun mit nur einer Hand voll Leuten?
Was spricht also dagegen, alten Kontent an das aktuelle Level anzupassen? Insgesamt wird das Spiel um Kontent reicher und die Raider haben mehr Möglichkeiten.
Und naja, die Leute, die eh den ganzen Tag nur meckern, haben nun wieder etwas gefunden, worüber sie sich auslassen können. So sollten alle glücklich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil stehe total auf die alten Raid-Instanzen, genau wie auf meine Lieblingsfünfer Stratholme und Schwarzfelstiefen. Ich fänds echt Klasse, wenn da noch mehr auf Level 80 angehoben würde. Und wie gesagt, wem das nicht gefällt, der kann sich ja jederzeit eine andere Beschäftigung zulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (13. August 2009)

ony kommt geil . dann wird deathwing ja sicher auch folgen als vater von ony ^^


----------



## Kimbini (13. August 2009)

Also ich könnte mir eine Rückkehr auch gut vorstellen. Negativ wäre es dann allerdings, wenn Onyxia dann aus ihrer Höhle ausziehen müßte und die Lowlevel-Spieler wieder um eine Schlachtzuginstanz mehr beraubt würden.


----------



## Aenny (13. August 2009)

Das könnt lustig werden, die ganzen Neulinge kennen Ony kennen, als keinen freeloot encounter. Wie bisher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtvIYRrgZ04&hl=de


----------



## :Manahunt: (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Weil sie Deutsche sind. Der Dreikampf "Jammern, Meckern & Beklagen" ist schon immer der Volkssport #1 bei uns gewesen.


Rassismus Flame ogog!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *_* Ich freu mich drauf mal Ony zu sehen, einmal mit 3Freunden drin gewesen für Erfolg und danach einfach stehen gelassen...


----------



## Kritiker (13. August 2009)

Und mit 3.3. kommt dann die "neue" Version von MC, aber als Frozen Core. Da wird die Ini, inkl. Mobs einmal von rot in blau gefärbt, die Stats der Items angepaßt und fertig, "neuer" Content.

Ihr hattet mit 3.3 Eiskrone erwartet? Bischen großer Aufwand eine ganze Raidinstanz ein Jahr nach Release zu präsentieren, findet ihr nicht? 
Eiskrone ist nur eine Fata Morgana, Arthas befindet sich gar nicht mehr in Nordend (oder habt ihr in letzter Zeit mal was von ihm vernommen?). Er ist nach Stratholme zurückgekehrt und wird mit 3.4 in einer 10er (normal, hart, überhart und noch ein paar weiteren Varianten), 25er (s. 10er) Variante spielbar sein.

Allerdings werden sich die Spieler den lästigen Trash ersparen können und den Lichkönig direkt hinter dem Instanzportal auf dem Marktplatz töten können, was allerdings nicht seinen endgültigen Tod bedeutet. Er muss an jeder Stelle in Strat getötet werden, weil sonst nicht genug Epic Loot zum Abfarmen vorhanden ist. 

So sind 12 Tode Arthas nötig, bis die Ini geschafft ist. Weitere Auftritte von Seiten Arthas nicht ausgeschlossen. Ach ja, beim 6. Aufeinandertreffen, eilt Kael Arthas zur Hilfe und beim letzten Kampf nimmt Arthas nacheinander die Formen und Fähigkeiten aller Classic Raidendbosse an.

Auch wenn mir Aion in der Beta vom Spielerischen nicht so zusagt, aber ich glaube die Zeit bis zu The Old Republic mit WoW zu überbrücken wird extrem langweilig.


----------



## P-bibi (13. August 2009)

Super. Ein Mount droppt auch noch o.O


----------



## :Manahunt: (13. August 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> WoW liegt eh schon längst im sterben, hat schon stolze 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber jetzt wollen die Leute halt was neues sehen! Ich persönlich wechsle eh zu Aion.


2-3 Monate nach Aion reden wir nochmal ok?^-^ Wie war das "WAR is Coming!" wieviele WAR Server wurden geschlossen?^-^


----------



## Zalandar (13. August 2009)

#150

Quelle??
--------------------------------------------------------
ZumThema:

Naja, finde ich ganz schön, aber was wird dann aus der alten Onyxia?
Wird sie dann einfach "gelöscht"?


----------



## Croey (13. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> langsam wirds einfach nur noch lächerlich. Naxx hat mich schon leicht angenervt und jetzt Ony .. ok naxx noch verständlich nur wenige gesehen aber Ony war farm.. bei ziemlich vielen Raids





Das in dem kurzen Zeitraum zwischen 3.2 und 3.2.2 kein komplett neu designter Content entwickelt werden kann, ist für mich vollkommen verständlich. Das Colosseum halte ich auch für einen Gag und es scheint ganz klar, als Equipmentaldi für 3.3 und Eiskrone zu dienen. Naxx war der Raideinstieg und auch wenn es (lange) nicht wie das gute alte Orginal war, fand ich es dennoch amüsant. Ein guter Einstieg. Ulduar hingegen fand ich persönlich äußerst gelungen, sowohl vom Setting und Encounterdesign, also vom Anspruch her. Dieses Hardmodekonzept bringt viele Möglichkeiten. Nur sollte Blizz auf Dauer nicht nur Hardmodes bringen, die den Boss 100% mehr HP machen und seinen Dmg um 50/100/150 % zu erhöhen, je nachdem wie viele Adds man stehen lässt.
Den Refresh von Onyxia sehe ich eher als nette Dreingabe zum 5. Jährigen Geburtstag an. Und ich finde Dafür ist so eine Idee gute und interessante Sache. Nur die Eiskronenzitadelle muss knackig werden, dann hat Wotlk mit Startschwierigkeiten seinen Zweck mit anstand erfüllt : Spannendes Raiden, mit leichtem Einstieg über schweres Ende.

Edith sagt : Wie manche Leute hier über den "nahen Tod" von WoW sprechen: Wie kann ein Spiel im sterben liegen, was immernoch eine positive Wachstumsrate an Spielern verzeichnet? Wie kann ein Spiel im sterben liegen, was erst mal 80% seiner Spieler verlieren müsste um den Bereich anzukratzen wo sich ein MMORPG finanziell für de Betreiber nicht mehr lohnt? Solange wow mehr als 200.000 Spieler hat, kann es weiter laufen. Und da können von den 12,5 Millionen noch einige abgehen.  Wenn ihr die Entwicklung des Spiels nicht mögt, es langweilig oder einfach nur kacke findet, ihr euch sattfgespielt habt etc. dann ist vollkommen in Ordnung und nachvollziehbar. Mir gefällt auch nicht jede Entwicklung die Blizzard einschlägt. Aber ein Spiel für bald Tod zu erklären, weil man es selbst nicht mehr mag oder irgentwelche "WOW-Killer" aller Aion zu beschwören halte ich für unangebracht. Bisher wurde jeder "WOW-Killer" noch von sich selbst gekillt. EIn Konkurenzfähiges wäre ja gar nicht schlecht, dann hätte Blizz mal wieder Druck. Nur Momentan ist so ein Umschwung nicht in Sicht. Es flamen ja eh immer mehr als letzendlich wirklich aufhören.

Gruß
Croey


----------



## Schabraxo (13. August 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Die Belohnungen sind ja finde ich allesamt super, ausserdem müsstet ihr das doch gut finden, ihr wolltet unbedingt classic server, aber blizz wollte das nicht und jetzt heult ihr rum, weil die Classic Encounter modernisieren? Bekloppt? oO
> 
> WoW liegt eh schon längst im sterben, hat schon stolze 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber jetzt wollen die Leute halt was neues sehen! Ich persönlich wechsle eh zu Aion.



Es ist einfach nur ein himmelweiter Unterschied zwischen Classic-Servern und Retro-Boss-Recycling..

Ich freue mich einerseits darüber, mit meinem 80er wieder gegen Ony auf einem vernünftigen Level anzutreten, aber andererseits ärgere ich mich darüber dass die alte Instanz abgeschafft wird, denn ich spiele auch bei einer Classic-Gilde und die verliert dann (noch) eine Instanz mehr, die sie raiden kann.


----------



## Sotham (13. August 2009)

Kritiker schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir Aion in der Beta vom Spielerischen nicht so zusagt, aber ich glaube die Zeit bis zu The Old Republic mit WoW zu überbrücken wird extrem langweilig.



Es ist doch 'nur' noch gut ein Jahr was wir schaffen müssen bis Old Republic...


----------



## disco_0711 (13. August 2009)

Gibt es was schöneres als den Geburtstag von WOW mit einem ordentlichen Kampf zu feiern?

Blizzard gibt uns die Möglichkeit dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das auch noch mit meiner Lieblingsdrachendame Onyxia.


Danke, danke, danke... wirklich tolle Idee


----------



## Kritiker (13. August 2009)

Sotham schrieb:


> Es ist doch 'nur' noch gut ein Jahr was wir schaffen müssen bis Old Republic...


Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, wie viel Unsinn in dieser Zeit den Weg in die World of Warcraft finden kann ...


----------



## Psytis (13. August 2009)

den alten content mittels hero modus für aktuelles lvl wieder interessant zu machen ging nicht. wurde ja öfters vorgeschlagen, aber von blizz immer als zu aufwendig verworfen.
jetzt den alten kram wieder auspaken und überarbeiten finde ich etwas einfallslos von blizz.


----------



## Sotham (13. August 2009)

Kritiker schrieb:


> Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, wie viel Unsinn in dieser Zeit den Weg in die World of Warcraft finden kann ...




Ach ich bin leiden gewöhnt. Schade finde ich nur, dass viele Spieler die ich gut leiden kann zu AION gehen und nicht auf Old Republic warten. Aber was solls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (13. August 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> #150
> 
> Quelle??



Ironie überlesen??? der Post #150 war als Flame gg. Blizz gemeint -.-


----------



## markbergs94 (13. August 2009)

juhu toten boss töten xD


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Hrramm, naja, Naxx hat ja zu WotLK gepasst, aber Ony?

Im übrigen haben wir Ony ja den Kopf abgehackt, also würd ich es nicht verstehen, die plötzlich wieder zu sehen(*hust* Nekromantie).

Auf jeden Fall ist das wirklich eine schlechte Idee.

Ach ja, was mir auch grad aufgefallen ist, dass die Lootgegenstände ein gleiches Design haben werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Jubiläumsgag ist das ja eine gute Idee, aber ich hoffe, das ist nur ein Zeitbeschränktes Event, und die reanimierte Onyxia verschwindet dann wieder.


----------



## DerGärtner (13. August 2009)

Also mich freuts da ich zu Classic Zeiten noch nicht gespielt hab, aber ich krieg immer so nen Hals wenn irgendwelche Leute gleich meinen wieder rumheulen zu müssen. Das is doch kein großer Contentpatch und nur als Jubiläums-Gimmick gedacht was egen sich alle so auf. Solang der Boss nicht total nooblike wird von der Taktik her feu ich mich.


Vote 4 Rot-Schwarzes Judgement-Palaset!!!!


----------



## Braamséry (13. August 2009)

Ich verstehs nur leider net.

Theoretisch müsste Onyxia als Frostwyrm wiederkomm was das ganze kaputtmacht find ich. Die Begründung liegt einfach darin, dass ein, eig, toter Drache net auferstehn kann.
Kla jez kommt der ein oda andre und sagt, dass es bei Naxx doch auch ging. ABA HALT!

In Naxx laufen Untote rum, sowie Kel ein Lich ist, sind es Wesen die Wiederbelebbar sind und mehr oda weniger nen Herrscher hatten ders gemacht hat. Aba Ony hat niemanden außer dem eigenen Dad was wieder unwarscheinlich is, da der verschwunden is und die das Rätsel denk ich net lüften wollen.

Also ich bin Total dagegen, weil Tote net wiederkehren sollten, wenns in sonem Ausmaß is.


PS: Ich Spiel aba bald eh net mehr, wenn Acc abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> 2-3 Monate nach Aion reden wir nochmal ok?^-^ Wie war das "WAR is Coming!" wieviele WAR Server wurden geschlossen?^-^



Und AoC erst! 8 Monate vorher als WoW-Killer gepriesen und 8 Wochen nachher die ersten Serverschließungen...


----------



## Shrukan (13. August 2009)

Wer jetzt meckert der soll gesteinigt werden!
Sie versuchen wieder Classic reinzuholen!

Einzig was sie dann noch besser machen sollten: 
Den Schwierigkeitsgrad; das soll bitte nicht wieder Freeloot wie Naxx werden.


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Also ich bin Total dagegen, weil Tote net wiederkehren sollten, wenns in sonem Ausmaß is.



Na, laß das man lieber nicht den Arthas hören!


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wer jetzt meckert der soll gesteinigt werden!
> Sie versuchen wieder Classic reinzuholen!



Ja, das ist aber das Gegenteil von dem, was sich viele gewünscht haben(Ich zähle mich nicht dazu), denn sehr viele wollten einen Server haben, auf dem nur Classic-WoW ist.
Naja, schlechte Idee, strenggenommen, aber "Classic rein holen" ist auch nicht das wahre. Onyxia ist geköpft, und damit wars das für mich.

Was ich aber toll fände, wäre ein Server, der nach und nach aufgepatcht wird. Soll heissen: z.B. auf der BlizzCon wird ein Key für einen solchen Server verlost. Insgesamt sind es, 
hmm, öh... 4? Server. Warum auch nicht, auf jeden dürfen dann... äh 200 Spieler jeweils Horde und Allianz.  Man startet in den ersten... 3 Monaten mit Classic, dann kommen die ganzen Classic-patches, natürlich viel schneller, als es damals war, die meisten kennen das ja bereits. Jedenfalls hat man dann neue Herausforderungen, weil man mit Level 60 wieder Ahn-Qiraj im sagen wir "Hardmode" machen kann. Dann könnt man auch die Heldentat "Skarabäusfürst" ergattern und die Schwarze Qirajdrohne. Dann, nach vielleicht 2 Monaten kommt Bc, gleiches Spiel, immer neu aufgepatcht, man kann wieder den ZA-Bären im Timerun kriegen, blablabla und haste nicht gesehen und dann kommt WotLK. Nachdem man das alles erreicht hat, sprich, wenn die Server auf dem gleichen Stand mit den Liveserverns sind, werden diese Server geöffnet, weil man dann ja eh nüx neues kriegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsi (13. August 2009)

WUHU!!! Das wird geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich beginnen die damit den lvl 60er Content auf 80 anzupassen.

Wird zwar alles "nur" recyclet, aber viele haben sich das ja gewüscht.


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> WUHU!!! Das wird geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man hat sich das aber nicht so in der Form gewünscht, aber beide Ideen sind schrott. Leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

vll updaten sie ony nur und sie bleibt am platz und der loot wird halt geupgradet


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vll updaten sie ony nur und sie bleibt am platz und der loot wird halt geupgradet




Naja, sie wurd trotzdem geköpft, oder? Ihr Kopf befindet sich in Orgrimmar/Sturmwind. Ich bleibe dabei, dass diese recycelte Ony nur Zeitbegrenzt bleibt.


----------



## AtheistIV (13. August 2009)

naja ich hoffe dann wenigstens das man auch noch die alte ony besuchen kann (fände ich scheiße wenn ein weiter raid 60er raid weg ist)


----------



## Elinya (13. August 2009)

Geile sache!!!

Bin ja mal gespannt wo sie dann ihr neues Zuhause aufschlägt^^


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Z.B. die Tatsache dass man ohne adäquate Feuerresi regelmäßig abgekratzt ist, weil man in die Lavaeruptionen gefeart wurde. Oder das ein einziger verpasster Stancewechsel des Tanks i.d.R. zum Tod des Heilerlagers geführt hat. Oder das es für Tanks viel schwieriger war, die Aggro der DDs zu halten als heute, und die DDs gleichzeitig sehr viel weniger Möglichkeit hatten ihre Aggro zu reduzieren (nix von wegen Irreführung, Schurkenhandel, Nuke it Baby)....
> Vielleicht auch nur die Notwendigkeit dass man 30 von 40 Leuten brauchte, die eine Taktik umgesetzt haben, statt 10 von 25.


ja richtig ... also wir habens ohne feuerresi gemacht bis auf den tank. antank zeit war wirklich gefühlte 5 minuten aber das war verschmerzbar. Wenn man mit fähigen leuten unterwegs war war onyxia keine herrausforderung... das war frühsport in 30-40 min zu machen und danach ab nach bwl.


----------



## Droyale (13. August 2009)

vllt. kommt sie ja in die kammer der aspekte? ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Bloodace schrieb:


> ich finds ganz cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du mc willst kannst du gleich ragefire gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis auf ein bisschen mehr koordination war das laum mehr als tank und spank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn mc dann auch mit modernisierten taktiken für die encounter


----------



## Allthor (13. August 2009)

Diese Anpassung an "modernes Raiden" finde ich interessant - weil es so viel heißen kann. Natürlich muss der Damageoutput als auch die Ausdauer des alten Drachen passen. Vielleicht bedeutet die Anpassung nur die Senkung auf 10/25 Mann-Niveau... oder eben das Nerfen auf "0,5 Sekunden antanken und dann max-imba-rul0r-bämm-krit-DPS die Sache beenden"...


----------



## Solidus (13. August 2009)

das wird immer und immer lächerlicher von den sogenaten blizz designer......
frischen "alte" sachen auf weil sie keine neue ideen haben und ihr freut euch auch noch drauf.....

epic fail


----------



## Bader1 (13. August 2009)

Ok die Leute, die den Erfolg noch nicht haben sollten sich mal beeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich find das geil, es muss ja nichts mit der lore zutun haben, es ist einfach nur ein DANKESCHÖN an uns.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. August 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die Begründung liegt einfach darin, dass ein, eig, toter Drache net auferstehn kann.
> Kla jez kommt der ein oda andre und sagt, dass es bei Naxx doch auch ging. ABA HALT!


was hat den arthas damals mit saphiron  gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

wc3 zeiten und so!


----------



## Treni (13. August 2009)

Solidus schrieb:


> das wird immer und immer lächerlicher von den sogenaten blizz designer......
> frischen "alte" sachen auf weil sie keine neue ideen haben und ihr freut euch auch noch drauf.....
> 
> epic fail




100% sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (13. August 2009)

Bewerbt euch bei Blizz, setzt euch wo hin und lasst euch zig Tausend Bosse einfallen(also ich mein die ganzen Bosse die schon drin sind und  noch kommen werden), ich denke euch würden ned mal 5 oder mehr einfallen und damit mein ich jetzt nicht die Oberimbaviecher die jeder kennt, sondern die ganzen Zwischenbosse in SSC oder Ulduar etc.
Und lasst euch dann von der Community steinigen.

DAS ist ein epic fail.


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. August 2009)

Ist doch Klasse das best aussehenste T set kommt zuück (wenigstens für den pala)


----------



## boonfish (13. August 2009)

Wenn das wirklich stimmt ist das einfach nur erbärmlich. Muss jetzt jeder Encounter recylet werden? 
Reicht es nicht das Naxx dran glauben musste und verunstaltet wurde? Jetzt aber auch noch Onyxia. 
Sowohl vom rollenspieltechnischen als auch vom spielerischen Hintergrund einfach eine Schande.


----------



## Solidus (13. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Bewerbt euch bei Blizz, setzt euch wo hin und lasst euch zig Tausend Bosse einfallen(also ich mein die ganzen Bosse die schon drin sind und  noch kommen werden), ich denke euch würden ned mal 5 oder mehr einfallen und damit mein ich jetzt nicht die Oberimbaviecher die jeder kennt, sondern die ganzen Zwischenbosse in SSC oder Ulduar etc.
> Und lasst euch dann von der Community steinigen.
> 
> DAS ist ein epic fail.




ähm ja genau...
sorry aber hast du seit wotlk mal drauf geachtet..... gleiche style items... alte inis die auf neu gedrimmt wurden.... ein System was schön geklont wurde von anderen MMO´s
das geht seit einem jahr so das die leute dort nicht wirklich mehr ihre köpfe anstrengen....
aber jetzt sollen wir uns da bewerben....

du machst dir die Aussage aber ziemlich simpel...


----------



## Bader1 (13. August 2009)

Alles was du erwähnt hast wollte die Community^^
Hättest mal ins offi Forum geschaut.
Und jetzt ist es da und alle meckern wieder, aber die Leute die es gut finden schreiben hier eh ned wirklich was rein ausser paar wenige.


----------



## Blindfreak (13. August 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du es richtig lesen würdest, würdest du wissen das gemeint ist, das die alten t2 Helme mit dem Style wohl wiederkommen würden, nur eben mit angepassten Stats.


----------



## Keksautomat (13. August 2009)

Leider nur wieder ein kleiner Redesign der alten Bosse, weil Blizz zu faul ist. AABER ! Ich freu mich auf Onyxia v2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (13. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, wen bei WoW alles stört, so wie es bei den ganzen notorischen Meckerern wohl zu sein scheint, der kann ja Solitär spielen oder Minesweeper. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und was hat denn das mit Faulheit oder Unkreativität zu tun? Es geht hier, was einige scheinbar nicht realisieren, um einen Zwischenpatch. 3.2.2 ist kein Kontentpatch! Ony gibt es einfach nur als Extraschmankerl, um die Wartezeit auf die Eiskronenzitadelle etwas zu versüßen. Und auf Naxx sollte auch mal nicht weiter rumgeritten werden. Da hat Blizzard etwas umgesetzt, was sich die Community gewünscht hat. Genau wie hier auch. Oh wie schlimm, Blizzard geht auf die Wünsche der Spieler ein. Wie faul kann man eigentlich sein? OMG...


----------



## Disasterpiece (13. August 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wen bei WoW alles stört, so wie es bei den ganzen notorischen Meckerern wohl zu sein scheint, der kann ja Solitär spielen oder Minesweeper.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmmmmm......../sign! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (13. August 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Hrramm, naja, Naxx hat ja zu WotLK gepasst, aber Ony?
> 
> Im übrigen haben wir Ony ja den Kopf abgehackt, also würd ich es nicht verstehen, die plötzlich wieder zu sehen(*hust* Nekromantie).
> 
> ...



was keiner wuste ist das sie ein par fähigkeiten von einem schamanen hat.
nach dem wir alle raus waren hat sie so locker flockig geankht und war wieder da.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. August 2009)

Vielleicht hats schon wer geschrieben.

Warum muß die 60er Version entfernt werden?
Kann doch einfach 3 Versionen geben, ich finds so Scheiße!


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> was keiner wuste ist das sie ein par fähigkeiten von einem schamanen hat.
> nach dem wir alle raus waren hat sie so locker flockig geankht und war wieder da.




Ne, jetzt nicht wirklich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht direkt dagegen, wünsche mir aber, dass es ein Zeitbeschränktes Event ist.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht direkt dagegen, wünsche mir aber, dass es ein Zeitbeschränktes Event ist.



Ony wird immer da sein, das einzige was zeitlich beschränkt ist, is das sie ein Pet droppt.

Ich kann für meinen Teil nur sagen :
ByeBye Copy&Pastecraft
ich mein, man is ja inzwishcen gewöhnt, dass die Gegenstände gleich aussehen, und an Naxx konnte man sich auch erneut gewöhnen, aber Ony..... das is einfach eine Institution, die man nich einfach so neu aufmachen kann...

LoD
die werden dafür bezahlt ( mit unserem Geld [ meinem nich, aber genug anderen ;D ] ), damit sie uns unterhalten.
Und in aufwärmen is halt nun mal keine unterhaltung geboten.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

boa ihr kleinen klugscheißer wenns euch nicht passt und ihr es echt gar nimmer aushaltet und ständig motzt dann scheißt blizz mit verbesserungsvorschlägen und gut ausgearbeiteten bossdesigns und taktiken zu aber immer nur "äh find ich doof, das is scheiße, epic fail" oder sonstigen scheißdreck könnti hr euch echt sparen òó


----------



## lordtheseiko (13. August 2009)

ohje, dann gibts wieder n 60er raid weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bald nach nefarian oder zul gurub


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ist doch Klasse das best aussehenste T set kommt zuück (wenigstens für den pala)


und Druiden! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> ohje, dann gibts wieder n 60er raid weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


woher willst ud das wissen?

vlt macht es blizz als 25er  und 10er hc und normal bleibt die alte dame auf lvl 60










es sit noch ncih mal ein neues Contect patch, wenn blizz das nciht angekünfigt hätte und nicht implementiern würde hättet ihr nix gesagt oO

freut euch doch das vor 3.3 noch n neuer "raid" dazukommt.....!


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich stimmt ist das einfach nur erbärmlich.



Das einzige was hier erbärmlich ist ist das gewhine von euch Möchtegerns.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> was keiner wuste ist das sie ein par fähigkeiten von einem schamanen hat.
> nach dem wir alle raus waren hat sie so locker flockig geankht und war wieder da.


Ich glaube ich hab auch totems bei den eiern gesehn... nur als ich nachsehenwollte kamen dolle viele baby drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daraufhin hat uns der raidleader verboten nachzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da waren wirklich Totems!!!! Ganz dolle wirklich!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das einzige was hier erbärmlich ist ist das gewhine von euch Möchtegerns.


AMEN!

einfach fresse halten wems nicht passt solls im WoW Forum posten und sich mit denen auseinandersetzen wers gar nciht aushält soll aufhören und die fresse halten!


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> woher willst ud das wissen?
> 
> vlt macht es blizz als 25er  und 10er hc und normal bleibt die alte dame auf lvl 60



Eben nicht, steht auch im Original Post drin. Wenn die gute 60er Dame erhalten bleiben würde hätte ich _kein_ Problem damit, so find ichs einfach doof, das wieder ein "alter" Boss weggenommen wird und ein neuer Spieler quasi zum Kauf der AddOns gezwungen wird, da es auf 60 bald keinen Content gibt, wenn Blizz so weitermacht.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (13. August 2009)

Ich habe Onyxia noch nie gesehen, und nun? Bin halt kein Freak und hatte nie Zeit für sowas. Also bitte, es gibt noch normale Menschen die auch mal mehr als die Todesminen oder Höhlen des Wehklagens sehen wollen. Es ist nur ein Spiel, das soll Spaß bringen, und nicht euer verdammtes Leben bestimmen.


----------



## Ceset (13. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ja richtig ... also wir habens ohne feuerresi gemacht bis auf den tank. antank zeit war wirklich gefühlte 5 minuten aber das war verschmerzbar. Wenn man mit fähigen leuten unterwegs war war onyxia keine herrausforderung... das war frühsport in 30-40 min zu machen und danach ab nach bwl.



Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass Du in Vanilla Allianz gespielt hast^^


----------



## Karcharoth (13. August 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Einfach nur arm. Ein endlos abgefarmter und auswendig gelernter Encounter kommt zurück. So arm.
> 
> PS: Wenns wie beim "Comeback" von Naxx läuft, muss man eh keinen Monitor und auch keine Maus besitzen. Man rollt einfach regelmässig mit seinem Gesicht über die Tastatur und schaltet zumindest den Monitor zum Looten wieder an.






Mofeist schrieb:


> langsam wirds einfach nur noch lächerlich. Naxx hat mich schon leicht angenervt und jetzt Ony .. ok naxx noch verständlich nur wenige gesehen aber Ony war farm.. bei ziemlich vielen Raids





Leute. Ich hab die Ultimative Lösung für euch. Acc kündigen und was anderes spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass Du in Vanilla Allianz gespielt hast^^


GERÜCHT°!!!!
ja ich gebs zu ...
gnomin schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (13. August 2009)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/19110028331...er-returns.html
> 
> Für die Leute die kein Englisch können: Onyxia kommt als lvl 80 encounter in einer 10/25er Version mit Patch 3.2.2 um 5 Jahre WoW zu feiern
> 
> ...



Jetzt sind wir alle Stolz auf dich weil jetzt neben den User News und den Buffed News dein Forenbetrag auch noch da ist in dem genau das selbe steht...


----------



## EisblockError (13. August 2009)

Preator schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir alle Stolz auf dich weil jetzt neben den User News und den Buffed News dein Forenbetrag auch noch da ist in dem genau das selbe steht...






Er hat das geschrieben bevor die News rauskam.


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

Preator schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir alle Stolz auf dich weil jetzt neben den User News und den Buffed News dein Forenbetrag auch noch da ist in dem genau das selbe steht...



Der buffed Forum Beitrag war nur leider als Erstes da, Zeit lesen ftw und so.


----------



## GGOLOF (13. August 2009)

Ich bete das es soweit nicht kommt ich würd gern noch weiter mit meinem 2t account der nur wow classik hat weiter ony raiden =) das macht fun 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (13. August 2009)

wie ihr immer alle nörgeln könnt ist ja wunderbar -.-'

Die ganzen new-wave WoW Gamer verstehn das halt nicht!


Ony auf lvl 80 zu legen ist der absolute hammer, ich freu mich darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSlayerX (13. August 2009)

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch wenn die T2 Styles kommen kriegen DKs dann ein komplett neues Set? Oder teilen sie sich eins mit dem Krieger oder kommt wieder so ein Rüstungsklasseneintopf bei raus? Dann hätte sich die Sache sowieso schon für mich erledigt.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. August 2009)

Naja man muss ja geld sparen also bissle übertreiben tun sie's schon mit dem kopieren einfärben abschicken <.<

Oh und nein ich kündige nicht und nein ich whine nicht wegen jedem Müll aber irgendwie naja flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (13. August 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf den Bosskampf, allerdings frage ich mich, wie Blizzard ihre Rückkehr geschichtlich begründen will (Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts überlesen). Eigentlich geht nur eine HDZ Instanz, da Onyxia am Anfang von WotLK offiziel als tot erklärt wurde.


----------



## Astray (13. August 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> ...allerdings frage ich mich, wie Blizzard ihre Rückkehr geschichtlich begründen will (Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts überlesen). Eigentlich geht nur eine HDZ Instanz, da Onyxia am Anfang von WotLK offiziel als tot erklärt wurde.


Nicht ganz, denn auch wenn man sie seit classic bekämpfen konnte, ist sie nicht tot. Um genau zu sein war sie sogar noch bis zu WotlK in Sturmwind neben dem kleinen Prinzen, in der Menschenform als Lady katrana Prestor zu sehen und hat dort die Menschen unterwandert. Als dann der König vor WotlK nach Sturmwind zurück kam, floh sie ganz in die Düstermarschen.

Soll heißen sie ist putz munter und noch voller leben.


----------



## Nagostyrian (13. August 2009)

Astray schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, denn auch wenn man sie seit classic bekämpfen konnte, ist sie nicht tot. Um genau zu sein war sie sogar noch bis zu WotlK in Sturmwind neben dem kleinen Prinzen, in der Menschenform als Lady katrana Prestor zu sehen und hat dort die Menschen unterwandert. Als dann der König vor WotlK nach Sturmwind zurück kam, floh sie ganz in die Düstermarschen.
> 
> Soll heißen sie ist putz munter und noch voller leben.



Du missverstehst. Mir ist bewusst, dass man Onyxia noch töten kann. Aber laut der Geschichte (ja, sie existiert auch in WoW) wurde Onyxia aka Lady Prestor getötet, als Varian Wrynn nach Stormwind zurückgekehrt ist.
Ähnliches Szenario ist bei C'thun aus AQ40. Man kann ihn immernoch töten, aber laut der Lore ist er tot.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Du missverstehst. Mir ist bewusst, dass man Onyxia noch töten kann. Aber laut der Geschichte (ja, sie existiert auch in WoW) wurde Onyxia aka Lady Prestor getötet, als Varian Wrynn nach Stormwind zurückgekehrt ist.
> Ähnliches Szenario ist bei C'thun aus AQ40. Man kann ihn immernoch töten, aber laut der Lore ist er tot.


das wärs doch
eine hdz instanz wo wir den ollen könig helfen müssen unsere lieblings drachendomina zu killn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. August 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich da noch wenn die T2 Styles kommen kriegen DKs dann ein komplett neues Set? Oder teilen sie sich eins mit dem Krieger oder kommt wieder so ein Rüstungsklasseneintopf bei raus? Dann hätte sich die Sache sowieso schon für mich erledigt.


Die Köpfe (ja nur die Köpfe) werden wohl keine set items sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kannst du auch den pala/krieger kopf benutzen


----------



## WotanGOP (13. August 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Rüstungsklasseneintopf


Ähm, der Argentumkreuzzug rekrutiert uns für den Angriff auf die Eiskronenzitadelle. Da ist doch logisch, daß alle Soldaten, nichts anderes sind wir, die gleiche Uniform tragen.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. August 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ähm, der Argentumkreuzzug rekrutiert uns für den Angriff auf die Eiskronenzitadelle. Da ist doch logisch, daß alle Soldaten, nichts anderes sind wir, die gleiche Uniform tragen.



So siehts aus die machen schließlich nicht für 6 Mio Spieler ne eigene Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erim (13. August 2009)

Mein Vorschlag zur Umsetzung:

Ony60er bestehen lassen. Bei 1% flieht die Drachendame. Loot gibts aus der Kiste. Schuppen (begrenzt) von den kleinen Welpen.
Die 80er Version findet man unter dem Wyrmruhtempel oder Grim Batol oder weiss der Geier wo.

So wären alle Probleme gelöst und man hätte Ony als 80er Version drin.
Keine Storyprobleme, keine Classic-Raid Probleme.

Die Beute darf ruhig im T2 Style sein - dann gibts für Palas endlich mal wieder etwas hübsches anzuziehen :-)


----------



## VaanFaneel (13. August 2009)

Boah bitte keine HDZ-Ini... und schon gar nicht wo man diesen ignoranten Mistkerl aka Wrynn helfen muss! Das würde nämlich bedeuten, das wir wieder so eine hässliche Menschenverkleidung bekommen... Ausserdem gibt es für eine HDZ-Ini keinen Grund. Gehst du in eine Instanz, steht die Zeit still. Betrittst du Onyxias Lair, lebt sie. Gehst du wieder raus (und hast alles richtig gemacht), ist sie tot. Der eignetliche Sinn der HDZ-Instanzen 1-4 ist, die Geschichte vor WoW zu erzählen (Befreiung von Thrall, Öffnung des Tores, Kampf gegen Archi und Säuberung von Strat spielten alle vor WoW).

Ich finds gut das Ony als lvl80 Encounter zurück kehrt. Mit 24 anderen Leuten macht das sicher mehr spaß, als sie Solo zu killn.

@Mimimi's: Hört auch zu spielen! Ihr tut nicht nur uns einen gefallen damit, sondern wahrscheinlich auch Blizzard (weil die dann eure Mimimi-Threads nämlich auch nicht mehr lesen müssen)...


----------



## Nagostyrian (13. August 2009)

Erim schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag zur Umsetzung:
> 
> Ony60er bestehen lassen. Bei 1% flieht die Drachendame. Loot gibts aus der Kiste. Schuppen (begrenzt) von den kleinen Welpen.
> Die 80er Version findet man unter dem Wyrmruhtempel oder Grim Batol oder weiss der Geier wo.
> ...




Doch, Onyxia ist tot. Sie kann nich wiederkommen und dann bei 1% fliehen.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. August 2009)

weiß jmd obs ne pre-quest geben wird?^^

wär mal wieder gut (meiner meinung anch)


----------



## Crighton (13. August 2009)

bossrecycling hin oder her, aber ony war in classic einer der interessantesten und spielerisch spaßigsten bosse. aber wenn das wieder so ein billiger abklatsch wie naxx wird, werden sich viele onyfans extrem verarscht vorkommen!


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Als ob Blizzard soetwas wie Pre-Quests wieder implementieren würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erim (13. August 2009)

Nagostyrian:
Ein bisschen holprig ist es so oder so. Aber dies ist meiner Meinung nach die eleganteste Lösung. So ist sie eben nur etwas später tot.


----------



## Astray (13. August 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Du missverstehst. Mir ist bewusst, dass man Onyxia noch töten kann. Aber laut der Geschichte (ja, sie existiert auch in WoW) wurde Onyxia aka Lady Prestor getötet, als Varian Wrynn nach Stormwind zurückgekehrt ist.
> Ähnliches Szenario ist bei C'thun aus AQ40. Man kann ihn immernoch töten, aber laut der Lore ist er tot.



Ne ich hab schon verstanden, aber Onyxia wurde nicht getötet als Varian Wrynn nach Sturmwind zurückkam. 

Kleines Zitat aus dem Leben von Ony: "Nachdem König Varian Wrynn nach Sturmwind zurückkehrte, hat sie sich abgesetzt und ist nun nur noch in ihrem Hort in den Düstermarschen zu finden."

Nachzulesen bei der "Forschliga-Wiki". Ony lebt also noch in der WoW geschichte, sie wurde nicht getötet (auch nicht vom König). Sie hat sich lediglich aus dem Staub gemacht, als der König kam.


----------



## VaanFaneel (13. August 2009)

Was regt ihr euch eigentlich auf? Es gibt doch noch Pre-Quests! Oder könnt ihr Malygos einfach so rufen? Könnt ihr einfach zu Algalon gehen und sagen:"Hallo, da sind wir! Wir kommen, um dir deine Waffen zu klauen!". Nein, könnt ihr eben nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt mal ehrlich: so toll war die Ony-Pre auch nicht... durch ganz Azeroth latschen und Drachen killn, fand ich nicht grad sehr interessant.

Einige mussten auch abgeschaft werden (z.B. die Ony-Q wegen den pösen Allies oder besser gesagt wegen dem ignoranten König oder die von Zul'Farrak: Ini-Level wurde runtergesetzt und somit kommt man vor lvl 47-50 eigentlich gar nicht mehr an den Hammer ran, um den Boss da zu rufen.)


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (13. August 2009)

zum thema sie kann nicht wiederkommen bzw noi aufgelegt werden: ihr habt jeden boss genau einmal in oirer laufbahn gelegt, hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (13. August 2009)

Astray schrieb:


> Ne ich hab schon verstanden, aber Onyxia wurde nicht getötet als Varian Wrynn nach Sturmwind zurückkam.
> 
> Kleines Zitat aus dem Leben von Ony: "Nachdem König Varian Wrynn nach Sturmwind zurückkehrte, hat sie sich abgesetzt und ist nun nur noch in ihrem Hort in den Düstermarschen zu finden."
> 
> Nachzulesen bei der "Forschliga-Wiki". Ony lebt also noch in der WoW geschichte, sie wurde nicht getötet (auch nicht vom König). Sie hat sich lediglich aus dem Staub gemacht, als der König kam.



Is aber den Comics nach falsch, da wurde Ony grade im letzten in Deutschland erschienenen Comic nen kopf kürzer gemacht


----------



## Nagostyrian (13. August 2009)

Astray schrieb:


> Ne ich hab schon verstanden, aber Onyxia wurde nicht getötet als Varian Wrynn nach Sturmwind zurückkam.
> 
> Kleines Zitat aus dem Leben von Ony: "Nachdem König Varian Wrynn nach Sturmwind zurückkehrte, hat sie sich abgesetzt und ist nun nur noch in ihrem Hort in den Düstermarschen zu finden."
> 
> Nachzulesen bei der "Forschliga-Wiki". Ony lebt also noch in der WoW geschichte, sie wurde nicht getötet (auch nicht vom König). Sie hat sich lediglich aus dem Staub gemacht, als der König kam.



Ich bevorzuge das englische Wowwiki und nich die deutsche Forscherligawiki, da sich letzteres auf ersteres bezieht und erestes aktueller ist.

"Ultimately, she was unmasked by Marshal Windsor with the help of Varian Wrynn, Broll Bearmantle, Valeera Sanguinar, and Thargas Anvilmar. Taking Anduin Wrynn captive, she fled back to the safety of her lair with Varian and his entourage in pursuit. Varian, Broll, Valeera, Thargas, and Jaina Proudmoore descended into the depths of her lair to rescue Anduin and bring her to justice. In the end she was slain by Varian, and her head taken back to Stormwind to be hung from the gates."

Onyxia _ist_ tot und hat sich nirgends zurück gezogen


----------



## geVayn (13. August 2009)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> zum thema sie kann nicht wiederkommen bzw noi aufgelegt werden: ihr habt jeden boss genau einmal in oirer laufbahn gelegt, hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast da ne leichte oi/eu-schwäche...


----------



## Lydell (13. August 2009)

Bleibt die Ini nur das Event über bestehen oder wirds wenn es implementiert wurde für immer da sein?


----------



## Helmie (13. August 2009)

Blizz ist einfach scheiße und unkreativ!


----------



## Ragnar24X (13. August 2009)

DA ist super ich darf Meine old wow wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich find dass so super,Blizz,manhcmal liebe ich euch


----------



## geVayn (13. August 2009)

Helmie schrieb:


> Blizz ist einfach scheiße und unkreativ!



Das ist ja mal ne völlig neue Einstellung zur Sache!  

Ehrlich gesagt find ichs cool dass mein Pala die T2-Optik wiederbekommt.


----------



## Nightwraith (13. August 2009)

von wegen scheisse und unkreativ.. das ist nur ein Gimmick, ein Mini-Feature zum 5. Geburtstag von WoW und nicht ernsthafter neuer Content. Ich finde die Idee saugeil..


----------



## Anburak-G (13. August 2009)

Ich find die Idee top...

Können die jetzt solo-prahler mal zeigen ob sie's auch richtig können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. August 2009)

Helmie schrieb:


> Blizz ist einfach scheiße und unkreativ!



Und das von jemandem der so hochintellektuelle Kreativtaten hervorbringt wie den zitierten Satz hier...


----------



## Shadowforce2 (13. August 2009)

was kommt als nächstes? dürfen wir in der nächsten erweiterung dann ZG und MC als frischgebackene 90er bewundern? blizzard wird immer einfallsloser,naxx anub'arak und jetz wird auch ony zurückgeholt? ich finds schei..e

EDIT: hunter t2 is hässlich...igitt


----------



## Garnalem (13. August 2009)

Viele Spieler kennen den Classic-Content gar nicht oder nur stark eingeschränkt oder als 70er oder 80er, was einfach nicht das Gleiche ist, als wenn man Classic-Content damals mit 30 oder 40 Leuten hart erkämpft hat. Darum finde ich es gut, wenn Blizzard den sehr häufig gewünschten Aufbereitung von Classiccontent nachkommt. Mal sehen, was wir nach Naxx und Ony noch sehen werden... MC oder AQ40 vielleicht?^^ Oder die Weltbosse in 80er oder 90er Version?^^ Oder gar DM Hero?^^ Ich jedenfalls lasse mich überraschen und freue mich!


----------



## Lydell (13. August 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Viele Spieler kennen den Classic-Content gar nicht oder nur stark eingeschränkt oder als 70er oder 80er, was einfach nicht das Gleiche ist, als wenn man Classic-Content damals mit 30 oder 40 Leuten hart erkämpft hat. Darum finde ich es gut, wenn Blizzard den sehr häufig gewünschten Aufbereitung von Classiccontent nachkommt. Mal sehen, was wir nach Naxx und Ony noch sehen werden... MC oder AQ40 vielleicht?^^ Oder die Weltbosse in 80er oder 90er Version?^^ Oder gar DM Hero?^^ Ich jedenfalls lasse mich überraschen und freue mich!



Der Meinung bin ich auch,
zwar hat Blizzard in 4 Jahren ne Menge Mist gebaut,
aber ich denke mal sie wissen was sie tun.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. August 2009)

Onyxia mit 3.2.2. ? Und ich dachte, Blizzard könnte sich nichtmehr lächerlicher machen! Jetzt fangen sie wirklich noch an, an WoW-classic herumzupfuschen, gerade wo man den Ep-stopp bekommen hat und sich wieder in der Classiczeit einleben kann.
Es werden nichtmal neue Sets designed, es ist zwar nicht meine Art, aber was zur Hölle rauchen die denn? Bettvorleger?
Ich bin sehr dagegen, immerhin recyclen sie die alten Instanzen besser und öfter, als jeder Wissenschaftler es mit Papier tun könnte!

Ausserdem, wieviele Instanzen wollen sie den Spielern noch vor die Nase werfen? Solange bis die Server nurnoch Platz für jeweils 3 Gruppen gleichzeitig haben?

Ein enttäuschter Solofarmer...


----------



## Durniu (13. August 2009)

Ich finds mal richtig kaka das sind wieder  80g weniger in der Woche (Golddrop+Bossloot verkaufen).
Meine Chars knabbern ja jetz schon am Hungertuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nur leider net.
> Theoretisch müsste Onyxia als Frostwyrm wiederkomm was das ganze kaputtmacht find ich. Die Begründung liegt einfach darin, dass ein, eig, toter Drache net auferstehn kann.
> Kla jez kommt der ein oda andre und sagt, dass es bei Naxx doch auch ging. ABA HALT!


nur mal so zum Klugscheißen^^ Frostwyrm könnten nur blaue drachen (malygos usw.) werden, Schwarze werdne Magmawyrm oder so.

Also ich finds geil das sie wieder die allten Bosse rausholn.

Ich kann mir das auch so vorstellen das Ony und Nefarian nochmal ein vorboss von Todesschwinge werden, fänd ich zumindest cool.


----------



## Malzbier09 (13. August 2009)

Mhh moment hab ich nich letzten´s noch einen gewissen Kopf in meinen Händen gehalten....


----------



## paranaut (13. August 2009)

Onyxia im still in Love with u....großartig das Sie wieder mal zum grillen lädt...xD


----------



## Albra (13. August 2009)

also was onys tod angeht kennen wir das doch schon alle... 
oder wart ihr nie bei bob?
oder diverse andere instanzbosse oder auch nur außenweltquesten wo man den leuten die köpfe oder sonstige körperteile abschneiden musste.. trotzdem standen sie 5 min später (oder bei der nächsten id)an ihrem platz als wäre nix geschehen
und wenn denen nix einfällt wie sie es plausibel machen.. ich hät schon ne idee wie man das halbwegs logisch erklärt warum sie wieder da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das einzige was mich beunruhigt ist die sache das sie wohl kastriert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Ja, und als nächstes kommt Ragnaros, oder wie?


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (13. August 2009)

Tote sollte man einfach ruhen lassen.
Naxx als 40er hatte was faszinierendes und herausforderndes. Naxx heute geht einem einfach nur noch auf den Sack.

Früher mußte man für Epics noch was leisten; heute machts klick 80 und 30 mins später bin ich zu 50% Epic.

WoW entwickelt sich immer weiter zu Monopoly, wo man vorher schon alle Straßen besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. August 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Einfach nur arm. Ein endlos abgefarmter und auswendig gelernter Encounter kommt zurück. So arm.
> 
> PS: Wenns wie beim "Comeback" von Naxx läuft, muss man eh keinen Monitor und auch keine Maus besitzen. Man rollt einfach regelmässig mit seinem Gesicht über die Tastatur und schaltet zumindest den Monitor zum Looten wieder an.


/signed
Blizzard sollte besser endlich die Classic Server als free2play oder so einrichten :/


----------



## Eryas (13. August 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das ja zum 5. Geburtstag von WoW.
Daher denke ich mir, dass es einfach nochmal so eine Erinnerung an den Anfang des Spiels werden soll, eine Art Flashback und 
kein wirklich "ernst" gemeinter Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Und wenn ich mich nicht recht erinnere, war da doch neulich eine Buffed-Umfrage, bei der sich viele 
gewünscht haben, noch mal richtig gegen die alten Bosse zu kämpfen (ich glaube, dass kann man auch im 
buffedCast Nr. 149 oder so hören).

Eryas


----------



## WoWler24692 (13. August 2009)

Ich freue und ärgere mich gleichzeitig... Blizzard fällt leider nichts mehr ein. Schön und gut, Ony war mein Lieblingsencounter bis ich das Schachevent zum ersten mal gesehen habe, keine Ahnung warum, ich fand das damals einfach lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber man sollte Encounter die schon viel früher getötet wurden auch tot lassen =/. Immer und immer wieder die gleichen Bosse zu benutzen wird nach einer Zeit sehr langweilig... Ok die Stellung des Paladins hat sich etwas geändert seit damals, aber was solls. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit PdK und Anu'arak oder wie der Käfer heißt... Warum taucht der auf einmal wieder da auf? Das macht keinen Sinn und keinen Spaß mehr, tut mir leid aber das ist so.
so far


----------



## MoonFrost (14. August 2009)

Mal ne frage. Wird den Ony 40 da bleiben :'( ich hoffe sie bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab grad mit meinem Hexerli angefangen noch andere sachen außer Zg zu solon und sie war natürlich oben auf der Liste. Und ich muss sagen der fight macht solo echt fun. Wär schade wenn ich mit meinem wl und auch mit meinem L60 classikhunter nichtmehr da rein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem hexer natürlich im 25ger modus aber das hat nich den gleichen flair wie sie solo zu vermöbeln.


----------



## Snake_Eater (14. August 2009)

meine fresse man kann es den leuten nicht recht machen ! wenn es euch net passt dann kündigt euren account und spielt pokemon!!

einige schreiben hier es werden allte instanzen recycelt, hast recht die instanz macht natürlich viel mehr sinn wenn die inni kein arsch betritt und die nur vor sich her gammelt ! 

ich finde die idee von blizz net schlecht, weil dann sehen leute die den classic content net gesehen haben mal was ony drauf hat !


----------



## Piposus (14. August 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Viele Spieler kennen den Classic-Content gar nicht oder nur stark eingeschränkt oder als 70er oder 80er, was einfach nicht das Gleiche ist, als wenn man Classic-Content damals mit 30 oder 40 Leuten hart erkämpft hat. Darum finde ich es gut, wenn Blizzard den sehr häufig gewünschten Aufbereitung von Classiccontent nachkommt. Mal sehen, was wir nach Naxx und Ony noch sehen werden... MC oder AQ40 vielleicht?^^ Oder die Weltbosse in 80er oder 90er Version?^^ Oder gar DM Hero?^^ Ich jedenfalls lasse mich überraschen und freue mich!




Ha, mir doch egal. Wer zu spät kommt, der hat nix zu melden. Meine Meinung. Ich will nicht alles 10-fach sehen, nur weil immer neue anspruchslose Spieler sich WoW kaufen.


----------



## yves1993 (14. August 2009)

Zwingt dich einer dann auch Ony zu gehen?
Und du bist jetzt der ganz Grosse, weil du schon vlt von Anfang an spielst und holst dir das Recht so über Leute zu reden die später angefangen haben?
Geh Troll dich!


----------



## Piposus (14. August 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Zwingt dich einer dann auch Ony zu gehen?
> Und du bist jetzt der ganz Grosse, weil du schon vlt von Anfang an spielst und holst dir das Recht so über Leute zu reden die später angefangen haben?
> Geh Troll dich!


Ich sehe die neue Instanz, diesen schönen runden Raum - Und frage mich dann, warum wir bisher beide neuen Bosse im ersten Versuch bezwingen konnten (10er nur zweiten - 25er ersten). Dann überlege ich weiter und mein erhabener Intellekt sagt mir, dass die Masse, also die Lowbobs daran Schuld sind. Geht weg, Lowbobs, trollt Euch!


----------



## yves1993 (14. August 2009)

Ja, dass es Lowbobs gibt stimmt, allerdings nicht dass alle Lowbobs auch die Leute sind die dann und dann angefangen haben.
Das spielerische Können hängt nicht davon ab. Zumindest nicht so extrem auf dem du dich beharrst.

Gibt auch viele Leute die viel später angefangen haben, die jedoch mehr ''Skill'' ,als solche die schon seit Release spielen, besitzen.
Von daher finde ich es einfach nur unfair dies so zu Verallgemeinern.


----------



## Suki2000 (14. August 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Erstmal zum Zum Thema: Ich finds toll einen Endcounter aus der Recycling-Tonne zu holen weil auch endlich die neuen Spieler mal was davon haben die diesen tollen Boss nicht sehen konnten oder mit 80 zu zweit gelegt haben was für keinen eine wirklich herausforderung ist.
> 
> *Jetzt zu den Jammerlappen von euch*
> 
> ...




100% /Sign

Ich stimm dir da voll und ganz zu. 

So nochmal zu Ony wette da werden genug Leute hin gehn um sie abzufarmen wenn man davon absieht das sie ein 310% schnelles Mount dropt das aussieht wie sie( endlich mindest einer meiner wünsche wird wahr*freu*). Und ja geil endlich mal ne Oldschool ini auf 80 das sollte Blizzard mit BWL u. AQ40 noch machen dann wäre alles Perfekt, und wem es nicht passt geht net rein oder hört einfach mit WoW auf oder lasst das  nervige rumgeheule...!


P.S: Endlich wieder Styleset Items die mindest nochwas aussahen^-^


----------



## teroa (14. August 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Hrramm, naja, Naxx hat ja zu WotLK gepasst, aber Ony?
> 
> Im übrigen haben wir Ony ja den Kopf abgehackt, also würd ich es nicht verstehen, die plötzlich wieder zu sehen(*hust* Nekromantie).
> 
> ...



jup seh ich genauso,,
und das wäre nicht das erstre mal das die gegenstände die ony dropt als desing wieder komm ..


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

Och Ony kommt zurück , find ich toll.. Weil Ony war eigentlich nen tolles erlebnis damals , total schwer mit 40mann...aber ich hoffe nicht , dass ony dann so wie Sartharion wird...weil dann können sie sich das auch sparen - dann lieber Hogger im 10er/25er ...


----------



## lordtheseiko (14. August 2009)

Sie lauerte in ihrem Drachenhort und hat unzählige Kämpfe gegen wagemutige Abenteurer ausgefochten, die sich im Laufe der Jahre an diesen wohlbekannten Ort wagten. Im Rahmen des 5-Jährigen Bestehens von World of Warcraft erfährt die Brutmutter eine Überholung und kehrt als ein Teil unserer großen Pläne für den Inhaltspatch 3.2.2 zurück auf die aktuelle Bühne Azeroths.


Diese Überarbeitung Onyxias wird dauerhaft sein und die Instanz in einen normalen 10-Spieler-Modus und einen heroischen 25-Spieler-Modus verwandeln. Wir werden der Beutetabelle Onyxias neue Gegenstände hinzufügen, die das gleiche Modell einiger der klassischen Beutestücke dieses Dungeons besitzen werden, wie beispielsweise die Tier-2-Kopfbedeckungen. Dabei werden die Werte der Gegenstände jedoch auf ein aktuelles Niveau gehoben. Außerdem wird es eine neue Belohnung geben, ein fliegendes Reittier, den Onyxia Brutling, mit 310% Geschwindigkeit, welches dem Aussehen Onyxias entspricht und die Größe eines normalen Flugdrachen besitzt. Des Weiteren designen wir die Mechanik dieses Bosskampfes neu, um modernen Schlachtzügen gerecht zu werden und den Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, noch einmal die altbekannten angsteinflößenden Schauer zu erfahren, wenn Onyxia ihren tiefen Atem vollführt. 

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev/onyxia2.html


----------



## Würmchen (14. August 2009)

also leute

macht doch mal halb lang

Ony ist nen classicer, damlas war es der renner und gar nicht mal so einfach, 
wenn jetzt blizz was machen möchte um an Ihr 5 jähriges zu gedenken 
dann ist Ony da wohl die richtige wahl und hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun das 
hier eine retro dame auf neu gestylt wird oder das wir alle classic inis aus creativen mangel vorgesetzt bekommen

hier soll lediglich das 5 jährige gedenken gefeiert werden und das geht mit der alten dame denke ich mal ganz gut


----------



## Kimbini (14. August 2009)

Ich hab kein Problem damit, daß Onyxia wieder auftaucht. Allerdings sollte sie weiter in der "alten Welt" in Ihrer Höhle sitzen und auf Level 60 Schlachtzüge warten. Naxx hätte meiner Meinung nach auch in den Pestländern bleiben sollen, denn nun fehlt denen, die nur den Classic-Account haben ein Schlachtzug.

Lieber neu (oder auch gern doppelt) aber eben nie nur ein Verschieben!


----------



## d3faultPlayer (14. August 2009)

ich fänds cool, wenn die das auch mit lowie inzen amchen würden

todesminen auf 80, und dann nochmal van Cleef legen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. August 2009)

Ich wäre eine HDZ-Lösung.

Das ganze könte so aussehen, daß der (mir fällt der Name grad nich tein) "böse Zeitdrachen-Schwarm" mit einer riesigen Meute ihrer stärksten Vertreter zurück in der Zeit reißt um Ony gefangen zu nehmen und als ihre eigene Brutmutter zu missbrauchen.
Das wiederum erschüttert das Zeit-Raum-Gefüge so sehr, daß der Bronzene Drachenschwarm alamiert wird und uns jetzt zurück schickt in genau die Zeit ind er Ony geschichtlich gesehen getötet wurde.
Unsere Aufgabe ist es nun Ony zu töten, bevor die Angreifer auf den Plan treten, ein direkter Kampf gegen diese ist nicht zu gewinnen, deshalb mußOny sterben.
Somit sind beide "Kills" mit der Lore vereinbar.

Edit: Dies ist natürlich nur möglich, sollte Deathwing nicht hinter jenem Drachenschwarm stecken.


----------



## Mofeist (14. August 2009)

Ony wird total low werden und die low bobs bekommen ihr 310%er mount den classic raidern wird noch ne inni weggenommen und Blizzard schiebt nochmal content nach weil sie gemerkt haben das das low kolluseum eben doch nicht die Super Inni war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r1c0 (14. August 2009)

Hmm was an dem Wort "Geburtstags-Event" verstehen einige nicht?

Keine neue Raidini, keine neue Epic-Items, NIX! Daher einfach Ulduar weiterraiden -> der Rest (welcher noch Spass am Spielen hat) -> Onyxia bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem: egal was Blizzard macht, es ist Blöd, richtig?

Keine Classic-Server = Beschwerden
Geburtstagsevent mit Onyxia (geht ja leicht in die Classic Richtung) = Beschwerden

leichte Inis = Beschwerden
Hardmode = Beschwerden

@Flamer: überlegt euch doch jetzt schon mal Argumente, welche gegen das nächste Addon sprechen, damit ihr nicht erst später welche suchen müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (14. August 2009)

r1c0 schrieb:


> Hmm was an dem Wort "Geburtstags-Event" verstehen einige nicht?
> 
> Keine neue Raidini, keine neue Epic-Items, NIX! Daher einfach Ulduar weiterraiden -> der Rest (welcher noch Spass am Spielen hat) -> Onyxia bekämpfen
> 
> ...


 
Na da kommt wieder das Argument das die geschichte total durhc den Dreck gezogen wird und das die und die Rass ja mal so gar nicht zu der und der Fraktion passt


----------



## Lord Gama (14. August 2009)

r1c0 schrieb:


> Hmm was an dem Wort "Geburtstags-Event" verstehen einige nicht?
> 
> Keine neue Raidini, keine neue Epic-Items, NIX! Daher einfach Ulduar weiterraiden -> der Rest (welcher noch Spass am Spielen hat) -> Onyxia bekämpfen
> 
> ...



Das Porblem an deiner Variante ist, dass du alle Argumente der verschiedenen Leute in einen topf wirfst und ein einziges daraus machst. 

Ich finde die Raids und Inis sehr gut. Mir gefällt nahezu alles relativ gut. Finde allerdings, dass die Story ziemlich kaputt gemacht wird.


----------



## Mofeist (14. August 2009)

es geht nicht leicht in die classic richtung sondern wird den classic spielern entrissen obwohl es ganz einfach wäre die 60er variante des dungeons drin zu lassen was aber nicht gemacht wird. daher geht der schritt für mich nicht in richtung classic. ansonsten scheinst du einfach den eindruck eines typischen blizz fanboys zu machen der alles gut findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r1c0 (14. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> es geht nicht leicht in die classic richtung sondern wird den classic spielern entrissen obwohl es ganz einfach wäre die 60er variante des dungeons drin zu lassen was aber nicht gemacht wird. daher geht der schritt für mich nicht in richtung classic. ansonsten scheinst du einfach den eindruck eines typischen blizz fanboys zu machen der alles gut findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



versucht hier jemand mir Worte in den Mund zu legen ? aber solange ich nur den Eindruck mache ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich könnte man die 60er Version lassen, aber mal ehrlich, wer mit Lvl 60 geht da überhaupt noch rein?! Die Mehrheit nicht.


----------



## Mofeist (14. August 2009)

r1c0 schrieb:


> versucht hier jemand mir Worte in den Mund zu legen ? aber solange ich nur den Eindruck mache ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wo drehe ich dir die Worte im Mund um? ich entnehme das genau deinem Posting oben


----------



## Credom (14. August 2009)

r1c0 schrieb:


> natürlich könnte man die 60er Version lassen, aber mal ehrlich, wer mit Lvl 60 geht da überhaupt noch rein?! Die Mehrheit nicht.



Das seh ich genauso ... mal abgesehen von 80gern die ony allein oder zu 2t legen und vll mal nen 60 mitnehmen geht da doch eh kein raid mehr rein und schon garnich mit 10 60gern! 


demnach zieht dieses argument also garnich! wems nich passt der muss ja nich reingehen und ich glaube auch nicht dass Ony zu einfach wird, das war sie damals nicht und wird es diesmal sicherlich auch nicht!

ausserdem benutzt mal die suchfunktion und du wirst x Threads finden von Spielern die sich die Alten 60ger Raidinis zurückwünschen auf 80ger niveau aufgewertet mit den tollen alten T-Sets die noch Style hatten und nach was aussahen! 

An alle die hier so rumheulen... wenns euch nich passt hört auf zu spielen oder seid doch einfach ruhig ihr könnt eh nix dran andern Ony kommt und das is auch gut so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (14. August 2009)

Credom schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso ... mal abgesehen von 80gern die ony allein oder zu 2t legen und vll mal nen 60 mitnehmen geht da doch eh kein raid mehr rein und schon garnich mit 10 60gern!
> 
> 
> demnach zieht dieses argument also garnich! wems nich passt der muss ja nich reingehen und ich glaube auch nicht dass Ony zu einfach wird, das war sie damals nicht und wird es diesmal sicherlich auch nicht!
> ...



es gibt etliche classic gilden ihr ignoranten


und ein edit: der classic flair wird nicht zurrückommen da alles nur für totale "noobs" ja das passt hier getunt wird bestes Beispiel Naxxramas reloaded..


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. August 2009)

also so lange der neue 80ger raid trotzdem in den düstermarschen bleibt, find ichs eigentlich ganz gut^^ (sonnst ist die klassik welt bald völlig raid-leer =D)


----------



## kurnthewar (14. August 2009)

alle sind se mal wieder am motzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das die jede woche von 1 dk umgeboxt wird ist für mich 

1. resourcen verschwendung für die instanz server
2. ist der dungeon da und kann für mehr abwechslung sorgen


und wenn die in 10er & 25er genauso knackig ist sehe ich da kein problem.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. August 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> alle sind se mal wieder am motzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du wirst dich wundern, Ony ist alleine auch kanckig und macht Spaß!
Bzw. Sehe ich ein Problem darin NOCH EINE INSTANZ nach Nordend zu verschieben und "attraktiver" zu machen, die Instanzenserver (jedenfalls auf meinem Realm) pfeifen aus dem allerletzten Loch, man kommt unter 1-2 Stunden nirgendwo mehr in Classicraids rein. Auch die 80iger Instanzen haben mindestens eine 15 Minuten Warteschlange, ausserdem löscht Blizzard damit wieder einen 60er-Raid aus, was ich nicht gut finde.

Duplizieren/als 80er und 60er Instanz behalten wäre ein Kompromiss, alles andere finde ich schwachsinnig.


----------



## Natar (15. August 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Einfach nur arm. Ein endlos abgefarmter und auswendig gelernter Encounter kommt zurück. So arm.
> 
> PS: Wenns wie beim "Comeback" von Naxx läuft, muss man eh keinen Monitor und auch keine Maus besitzen. Man rollt einfach regelmässig mit seinem Gesicht über die Tastatur und schaltet zumindest den Monitor zum Looten wieder an.



/sign

bedepperte idee


----------



## Thamann (15. August 2009)

» schrieb:


> ausserdem löscht Blizzard damit wieder einen 60er-Raid aus, was ich nicht gut finde..



Oh ja bei mir auf dem Server gehen da noch genau..... warte fällt mir gleich ein.... NULL... 60er in irgent eine classic 40 man Ini also soll Blizz doch bitte alle alten inis wieder erneuern und in einer 10 bzw 25 man version rausbringen würde ich und sehr viele andere Spieler sehr begrüßen


----------



## Natar (15. August 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Oh ja bei mir auf dem Server gehen da noch genau..... warte fällt mir gleich ein.... NULL... 60er in irgent eine classic 40 man Ini also soll Blizz doch bitte alle alten inis wieder erneuern und in einer 10 bzw 25 man version rausbringen würde ich und sehr viele andere Spieler sehr begrüßen



- vielleicht gibt es leute welche diese inis schon gesehen haben und diese inis mit relativ hohem zeit- und nervenaufwand zu contentzeiten schon mal bezwungen haben
- vielleicht ist es nicht zuviel verlangt wenn neuer content für den monatlichen beitrag kommt


----------



## Mofeist (15. August 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> - vielleicht gibt es leute welche diese inis schon gesehen haben und diese inis mit relativ hohem zeit- und nervenaufwand zu contentzeiten schon mal bezwungen haben
> - vielleicht ist es nicht zuviel verlangt wenn neuer content für den monatlichen beitrag kommt




/sign


----------

